# So che molti mi derideranno



## Horny (15 Giugno 2014)

spider, tipo.
E hanno ragione.
non so chi si ricorda, ho scritto tempo fa di una frequentazione che avevo con un uomo.
Ora è andata a finire nel peggiore dei modi.
Non riesco a mangiare.
Non voglio stare sola stanotte, ma sono con mio figlio e nessuno qua a milano.
Mi aiuta parlare un po' con voi.
Se ce la faccio, non so se riesco rileggere per togliere i nomi....
vorrei copiarvi i messaggi.


----------



## spleen (15 Giugno 2014)

*cosa è successo?*



horby ha detto:


> spider, tipo.
> E hanno ragione.
> non so chi si ricorda, ho scritto tempo fa di una frequentazione che avevo con un uomo.
> Ora è andata a finire nel peggiore dei modi.
> ...


Cosa è successo?


----------



## Fantastica (15 Giugno 2014)

Facci fare un ripasso, su. Racconta. Ti aiuterà anche solo questo: il riassunto.


----------



## spleen (15 Giugno 2014)

Cosa è successo?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Giugno 2014)

Io mi ricordo! Il trombamico! Più giovane di te, mi pare


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> spider, tipo.
> E hanno ragione.
> non so chi si ricorda, ho scritto tempo fa di una frequentazione che avevo con un uomo.
> Ora è andata a finire nel peggiore dei modi.
> ...


Cerca di raccontare come ti senti


----------



## spleen (15 Giugno 2014)

Già ...cosa è successo?


----------



## Horny (15 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io mi ricordo! Il trombamico! Più giovane di te, mi pare


si, poi....vabe, è lunga,
io gli ho spiegato i miei sentimenti, gli ho anche scritto una email sul mio passato.
volevo capisse che....ero indifesa nei suoi confronti.
ma lui non ha capito un cazzo e si è approfittato della situazione.
certo io sono stata una idiota.


----------



## Horny (15 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Facci fare un ripasso, su. Racconta. Ti aiuterà anche solo questo: il riassunto.


si, credo anche io farfalla.
sono una sfigata che si sfoga su un forum. ma voi mi siete sempre piaciuti
stò male.
in più non mi viene il ciclo e ho paura di essere in menopausa.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> si, poi....vabe, è lunga,
> io gli ho spiegato i miei sentimenti, gli ho anche scritto una email sul mio passato.
> volevo capisse che....ero indifesa nei suoi confronti.
> ma lui non ha capito un cazzo e si è approfittato della situazione.
> certo io sono stata una idiota.



Per quel che conta, sono qua e leggo... Un pó di compagnia te la possiamo fare... Se pensi che ti possa aiutare sfogarti, vai...


----------



## Carola (15 Giugno 2014)

Qualsiasi cosa che ti faccia stare un pochino meglio in questa serata

... siamo qui .


----------



## Horny (15 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cerca di raccontare come ti senti


si fiammetta.
per me difficile aprirmi, molto.
ho paura.
con lui lo avevo fatto.
mi sento come se qualcuno che amo avesse 
calpestato la parte più vera di me.


----------



## Horny (15 Giugno 2014)

carola, nausicaa,
per favore se potete aiutatemi
ho fatto con lui cose che non avevo fatto
per me erano delicate


----------



## Horny (15 Giugno 2014)

inoltre sono in una situazione pratica di merda.
non voglio che mio figlio mi veda piangere.
domani non so come fare al lavoro.
E in più avevo chiuso. due mesi senza vederci.
mi ha cercata lui.
questa è stata una bastardata.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> inoltre sono in una situazione pratica di merda.
> non voglio che mio figlio mi veda piangere.
> domani non so come fare al lavoro.
> E in più avevo chiuso. due mesi senza vederci.
> ...


Cos'è successo?


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Giugno 2014)

Ciccia se vuoi parlarne ma non vuoi farlo qui, scrivi mp...

per tuo figlio inventati che hai un pó di influenza e un brutto raffreddore... Al lavoro... Non so non puoi prenderti mezza giornata?


----------



## Horny (15 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Cos'è successo?


be' lui già si scopava un'altra.
non so da quanto e se sempre la stessa.
comunque mi ha ricercata, rifatto con me più volte.
sempre preso lui iniziativa in aproccio sex.
tutto come prima.
insieme notte e giorno.
capito?
scusate se sono lenta nel rispondere ma il computer non funziona
il mio.
lui invece se ne è comproto uno da 600e
e 2 settimane prima non poteva fare we con me perché,
diceva, non aveva soldi.
per scopare e compagnia e carezze e amore da parte mia
c'era sempre.
lui mai dato niente di che.
io mai chiesto niente, solo spiegato il mio passato e i miei sentimenti,
e che non mi andava di scopare in promiscuità (prendevo la pillola)
quando lo ho messo alle strette si è rivelato quello che era.
uno stronzo.
ora non dovrei piangere per uno stronzo.
ma io lo amo.
gli ho dato tutto.
e lui nemmeno una telefonata.
perché ho protestato.
ora cerco di copiare le conversazioni


----------



## passante (15 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> si, credo anche io farfalla.
> sono una sfigata che si sfoga su un forum. ma voi mi siete sempre piaciuti
> stò male.
> in più non mi viene il ciclo e ho paura di essere in menopausa.


non dire così,
il forum è fatto apposta per sfogarsi, e tutti almeno una volta nella vita siamo "sfigati"... :abbraccio:


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Giugno 2014)

Mi spiace molto.


----------



## Horny (15 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciccia se vuoi parlarne ma non vuoi farlo qui, scrivi mp...
> 
> per tuo figlio inventati che hai un pó di influenza e un brutto raffreddore... Al lavoro... Non so non puoi prenderti mezza giornata?


ho già preso giov e ven di ferie per compleanno figlio.
e perchè ero a pezzi.
lavoro molto delicato in questo momento.
molto molto, situazione bruttissima al lavoro con il mio capo.
non nei miei confronti ma...rischiamo tutti.


----------



## Horny (15 Giugno 2014)

passante ha detto:


> non dire così,
> il forum è fatto apposta per sfogarsi, e tutti almeno una volta nella vita siamo "sfigati"... :abbraccio:


ehhmm, io più di una. me le cerco :mrgreen:


----------



## Horny (15 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi spiace molto.


 già. grazie jb.


----------



## Horny (15 Giugno 2014)

per lui ero solo un involucro gradevole.
un oggetto.
difettoso.


----------



## passante (15 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> per lui ero solo un involucro gradevole.
> un oggetto.
> difettoso.


mandalo un po' affanculo, allora.


----------



## Horny (15 Giugno 2014)

passante ha detto:


> mandalo un po' affanculo, allora.


la mia sfiga è stata dimostrare meno anni.....
si l'ho mandato affanculo oggi.
se riesco copio le conversazioni.
praticamente mi ha scritto che lo cercavo sempre io,
che partivo già pronta per dormire da lui (quando mi facevo invece 1000 pare per mio figlio...e lui mi tratteneva, mi abbracciava....)


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ho già preso giov e ven di ferie per compleanno figlio.
> e perchè ero a pezzi.
> lavoro molto delicato in questo momento.
> molto molto, situazione bruttissima al lavoro con il mio capo.
> non nei miei confronti ma...rischiamo tutti.


Mi dispiace


----------



## Horny (15 Giugno 2014)

scritto che lui scopa chi vuole.
che non mi ha promesso nulla (be'...vero...)
...solo io gli avevo detto dei miei problemi, di cosa provavo,
che non potevo essere trombamica/amante.
mi ero eclissata  senza messaggi ne rivendicazioni.
aveva detto ti voglio bene, siamo amici.
poi mi metteva sempre le mani addosso.
lui.
a natale gli ho detto, pangendo, io che non piango,
che non potevo scopare con uomo se non mi amava.
mi avrebbe fatto male.
lui ha detto ho capito.
da lì mi cecrca sempre lui.
io non chiamo mai.
ci vediamo (io credo come amici).
lui mani addosso.
carezze. 
dormi con me vero?
questo a gennaio.
ma io non mi fido.
cerco di essere il più me stessa possibile.
gli dimostro i miei sentimenti.
ma stò attenta a non cercarlo per prima.
pronta a tagliare alla prima crisi, delle sue solite stronzate.
e così ho fatto i primi di marzo

per fortuna ho salvato tutto e so le date delle telefonate che mi faceva.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> scritto che lui scopa chi vuole.
> che non mi ha promesso nulla (be'...vero...)
> ...solo io gli avevo detto dei miei problemi, di cosa provavo,
> che non potevo essere trombamica/amante.
> ...


Da marzo poi immagino ti abbia ancora ricercata


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> la mia sfiga è stata dimostrare meno anni.....
> si l'ho mandato affanculo oggi.
> se riesco copio le conversazioni.
> praticamente mi ha scritto che lo cercavo sempre io,
> che partivo già pronta per dormire da lui (quando mi facevo invece 1000 pare per mio figlio...e lui mi tratteneva, mi abbracciava....)


Non è una gran consolazione, ma mi sa che quasi tutte ci siamo trovate uno cosí...

e forse la cosa peggiora alla fine è sapere che lui si considera cmq nel giusto.. E non c'è soluzione.. Solo archiviare.. Più facile a dirsi che a farsi lo
so, il dolore è lí...


----------



## Horny (15 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace


ora mi brucia lo stomaco di brutto
troppa coca zero.
ho perso chili.
ora sono pure un cesso.


----------



## Horny (15 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Da marzo poi immagino ti abbia ancora ricercata


si, sempre lui.
telefonate o messaggi non frequenti, costanti
io non rispondevo.
poi un sera non so che mi è preso...ho risposto


----------



## passante (15 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ora mi brucia lo stomaco di brutto
> troppa coca zero.
> ho perso chili.
> ora *sono pure un cesso*.


scommetto di no :amici: mi dispiace propri tanto leggerti così.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ora mi brucia lo stomaco di brutto
> troppa coca zero.
> ho perso chili.
> ora sono pure un cesso.


Ma non credo,proprio tu sia un cesso, solo che devi toglierti dalla mente il finto uomo che hai incontrato


----------



## Horny (15 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non è una gran consolazione, ma mi sa che quasi tutte ci siamo trovate uno cosí...
> 
> e forse *la cosa peggiora alla fine è sapere che lui si considera cmq nel giusto*.. E non c'è soluzione.. Solo archiviare.. Più facile a dirsi che a farsi lo
> so, il dolore è lí...


si, vero.
a me sarebbe bastato avesse ammesso.
invece è partito a dire che io scopavo altri dall'inizio.
certo, a lui faceva comodo pensralo, si vede.
e questo dopo tutto quello che gli avevo raccontato e scritto.
fa male.
si, archiviare.
non mi meritavo questa ultima parte però
vabe', davvero a tutte è capitato?


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> si, sempre lui.
> telefonate o messaggi non frequenti, costanti
> io non rispondevo.
> poi un sera non so che mi è preso...ho risposto


Ecco siccome a occhio e croce lo rifarà ( cercarti) questa volta lascialo morire di inedia che tradotto significa non dargli ascolto in nessun modo e per nessuna ragione


----------



## passante (15 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco siccome a occhio e croce lo rifarà ( cercarti) questa volta lascialo morire di inedia che tradotto significa non dargli ascolto in nessun modo e per nessuna ragione


quoto con furore


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> si, vero.
> a me sarebbe bastato avesse ammesso.
> invece è partito a dire che io scopavo altri dall'inizio.
> certo, a lui faceva comodo pensralo, si vede.
> ...


Non so se a tutte ma insomma di incontrare uno così capita, poi l'esito più o meno breve dell'incontro dipende molto da noi donne


----------



## Horny (15 Giugno 2014)

poi mi ha scritto che lo disturbavo coi messaggi.
che: 'mi rodevo perché non potevo stare con lui'
e di andare a scoparmi il vicino di casa o il mio amico ingegnere.ù
poi ha scritto che mi voleva bene.
che se non avessi avuto figlio sarebbe stato con me.
è un bastardo


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Giugno 2014)

passante ha detto:


> quoto con furore


ciao superpassy


----------



## Horny (15 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco siccome a occhio e croce lo rifarà ( cercarti) questa volta lascialo morire di inedia che tradotto significa non dargli ascolto in nessun modo e per nessuna ragione


no, non lo rifarà.
sa che non scoperei più con lui.
questo ora lo sa.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> poi mi ha scritto che lo disturbavo coi messaggi.
> che: 'mi rodevo perché non potevo stare con lui'
> e di andare a scoparmi il vicino di casa o il mio amico ingegnere.ù
> poi ha scritto che mi voleva bene.
> ...


Bastardo è poco :singleeye: Comunque possibilità di bloccare i suoi messaggi ?


----------



## Horny (15 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non so se a tutte ma insomma di incontrare uno così capita, *poi l'esito più o meno breve dell'incontro dipende molto da noi donne*


questo è vero.
io sono un tonno fatto e finito


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> no, non lo rifarà.
> sa che non scoperei più con lui.
> questo ora lo sa.


A ma questi qui hanno la memoria corta  Stai sicura che non ora ma tra un po' di tempo ti arriverà un " ciao come va ?" Quindi ripeto se puoi bloccagli la possibilità di contattarti


----------



## passante (15 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ciao superpassy






horby ha detto:


> no, non lo rifarà.
> sa che non scoperei più con lui.
> questo ora lo sa.


non ti fidare


----------



## Horny (15 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bastardo è poco :singleeye: Comunque possibilità di bloccare i suoi messaggi ?


i suoi messaggi erano in risposta anche ai miei.
mi accusata di essere una scrittrice e di confondere le acque con la mia dialettica.
ho cancellato il numero.
due anni è durata.
e neppure una telefonata.
vai a scoparti l'ingegnere


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> i suoi messaggi erano in risposta anche ai miei.
> mi accusata di essere una scrittrice e di confondere le acque con la mia dialettica.
> ho cancellato il numero.
> due anni è durata.
> ...


Due anni sono veramente troppi per un tira e molla così


----------



## Horny (15 Giugno 2014)

passante ha detto:


> non ti fidare


in questo senso mi fido di me stessa.
uno che scopa altre mentre lo fa con me non lo posso scopare.
glielo avevo detto.
lui mi ha calpestata.


----------



## Horny (15 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Due anni sono veramente troppi per un tira e molla così


già, ho sbagliato.
lui era più forte.
se n'è fregato di tutelarmi un minimo.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> poi mi ha scritto (omissis)
> che se non avessi avuto figlio sarebbe stato con me.
> è un bastardo


Minchia che merda.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> già, ho sbagliato.
> lui era più forte.
> se n'è fregato di tutelarmi un minimo.


guarda che deve esser del tipo che se ne frega di tutelare chicchessia tranne se stesso, ora so benissimo che stai male e ci vorrà qualche giorni per passare il momento, poi probabilmente ti incazzerai con te stessa per non aver chiuso prima, il terzo step è stare meglio ma tieni alzata la guardia nei suoi confronti a prescindere


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia che merda.


Ma no solo bugiardo


----------



## Horny (15 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia che merda.



ha sempre detto questo.
io ho sempre giustificato.
diceva, si che ti voglio accanto quando mi sveglio,
poi penso che c'è tuo figlio.
questo ha detto a dicembre.
secondo me è l'associazione tra questo e
......ma perché non dire semplicemente non mi
piaci abbastanza, senza tirare in ballo figlio
è una bastardata.
perché non dire si, ti voglio accanto, ma poi
penso a scoparmi un'altra. una qualsiasi.
capito?
poi dice che lui è stato sincero.


----------



## disincantata (15 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma no solo bugiardo


Se ricordo bene lui non le aveva promesso niente.

le aveva detto che non avrebbe mai accettato il figlio


che avrebbe fatto famiglia e figli altrove


Insomma non  possiamo fantasticare e poi dare le colpe  agli altri.


----------



## Horny (15 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> guarda che deve esser del tipo che se ne frega di tutelare chicchessia tranne se stesso, ora so benissimo che stai male e ci vorrà qualche giorni per passare il momento, poi probabilmente ti incazzerai con te stessa per non aver chiuso prima, il terzo step è stare meglio ma tieni alzata la guardia nei suoi confronti a prescindere



tutto questo l'ho già passato a marzo.
ma almeno credevo che lui mi volesse bene.
giorni spero.
ma ci dormivo assieme, ci passavo i finesettimana.
capito?
non era scopare.................................era fingere di essere una coppia


----------



## Horny (15 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma no solo bugiardo


quindi anche tu pensi che sia bugiardo uno che dice così, fiammetta?

anche io sempre pensato e detto a lui.
ma lui insisteva che problema non era neppure età ma figlio.
una settimana fa mi ha scritto che saremmo stati una bella coppia.


----------



## Horny (15 Giugno 2014)

una bella coppia....si, e con me disponibile, 
e che lo attraevo tanto da non poter stare in stessa stanza senza 
abbracciarmi, scopava altre?
non aveva le palle di dirmi: non mi piaci abbastanza ma mi fai comodo.


----------



## Horny (15 Giugno 2014)

sto male davvero.
non so come affrontare notte e giornata faticosa
devo alzarmi alle sei per portare mio figlio a campus.
ho paura di essere riconoscibile da qualcuno ma voglio postare i messaggi assolutamente.
vedrete quanto sono stata stupida.
ma mi manca terribilmente il contatto con lui.
con quello che credevo fosse lui, insomma.
mio problema è mangiare
glielo avevo detto cazzo


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> una bella coppia....si, e con me disponibile,
> e che lo attraevo tanto da non poter stare in stessa stanza senza
> abbracciarmi, scopava altre?
> non aveva le palle di dirmi: non mi piaci abbastanza ma mi fai comodo.


Sei nella fase che devi considerarlo una merda per star meglio.
Ci siamo passate se non tutte in tante.
La cosa bella è che se ne esce!


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se ricordo bene lui non le aveva promesso niente.
> 
> le aveva detto che non avrebbe mai accettato il figlio
> 
> ...


Già uno che ti conosce quando hai un figlio e ti dice che per lui è' un problema e' quanto meno un uomo confuso :singleeye: A meno che non sia della serie sopprimiamo il problema ... Io invece penso che proprio perché l'ha conosciuta già in questa situazione ha solo sfanculato l'idea di un impegno unico  con lei con la scusa del figlio :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> sto male davvero.
> non so come affrontare notte e giornata faticosa
> devo alzarmi alle sei per portare mio figlio a campus.
> ho paura di essere riconoscibile da qualcuno ma voglio postare i messaggi assolutamente.
> ...


Sei confusa.
Cerca di pianificare tutto quello che devi fare, punto per punto.
Pensa a tutte le cose pratiche che devi fare: alzarti, lavarti, vestirti, preparare tuo figlio, fare la colazione, accompagnarlo (hai un attacco di allergia  e giustifichi naso rosso e occhiali) e poi le cose che devi fare al lavoro ecc.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> sto male davvero.
> non so come affrontare notte e giornata faticosa
> devo alzarmi alle sei per portare mio figlio a campus.
> ho paura di essere riconoscibile da qualcuno ma voglio postare i messaggi assolutamente.
> ...


Appunto rifletti " credevo che lui fosse " ma non è


----------



## Horny (15 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Sei nella fase che devi considerarlo una merda per star meglio*.
> Ci siamo passate se non tutte in tante.
> La cosa bella è che se ne esce!


questo dice lui.
ma non è vero, brunetta.
Purtroppo
io avevo chiuso a marzo senza alcuna recriminazione.
la mia consolazione era che non fosse una merda.
dovresti leggere i messaggi.
ha pure negato di avermi cercata lui.
e una settimana fa dormiva tutta la notte abbracciato a me.
cioé, di merde ne ho conosciute, ma così.....


----------



## disincantata (15 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Già uno che ti conosce quando hai un figlio e ti dice che per lui è' un problema e' quanto meno un uomo confuso :singleeye: A meno che non sia della serie sopprimiamo il problema ... Io invece penso che proprio perché l'ha conosciuta già in questa situazione ha solo sfanculato l'idea di un impegno unico  con lei con la scusa del figlio :mrgreen:


A mio parere da quello che posso aver capito lui non aveva voglia di impegnarsi.


Lei sicuramente gli piace molto ma Finisce lì. 

Mica è il primo che si sente qui comportarsi così.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Sei nella fase che devi considerarlo una merda per star meglio.*
> Ci siamo passate se non tutte in tante.
> La cosa bella è che se ne esce!


Ma *E'* una merda. Cioè, dire, e più volte, che se non stiamo insieme è per tuo figlio vuol dire essere merde come pochi. Si è approfittato di una persona evidentemente debole ed in difficoltà, ma una "in forze" alla prima che avesse detto una porcata simile l'avrebbe preso a calci nel culo tanto da farglielo diventare quadrato. Quello è una merda, e punto. Non c'è molto da ragionarci sopra.


----------



## Carola (15 Giugno 2014)

Più che merda non pensa che una che si apre cosi e confessa sue debolezze e'un po come dire non ferirmi
E se ne fregato

Poi sarà stato anche sincero da sempre ma se sei in minimo sensibile non fare cose che possono alimentare sentimenti

Detto qsto adesso tu sparisci e dedicati a te stessa
Darti priorità e procedi piano piano con ordine
Ogni momento che supererai sarà un piccolo successo per te

E fregate e  dei giudizi altrui
Solo x tuo figlio devi giustificate tuoi stati d animo ed essere serena x lui
Ti abbraccio


----------



## Horny (15 Giugno 2014)

il problema è brunetta che non me la meritavo
questa fase.
si sono già incazzata con me stessa fiammetta.
sempre stata troppo severa con me stessa e tollarente con lui
in 2 giorni è arrivato a accusarmi di aver una fissa per lui
perché 'mi rodeva che non potevo stare con lui' e lo disturbavo con messaggi.
settimana prima baci e abbracci, cena colazione pranzo come nulla fosse.
gli ho scritto che volevo solo capire e di rispondere solo a due domande che poi
vi copio, che per me era molto importante.
lui scrive che non risponde più a nulla e si chiarisce al telefono
io dico ok, certo.
ma non ha chiamato
poi non sto bene.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Giugno 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> *Più che merda non pensa che una che si apre cosi e confessa sue debolezze e'un po come dire non ferirmi
> E se ne fregato*
> 
> Poi sarà stato anche sincero da sempre ma se sei in minimo sensibile non fare cose che possono alimentare sentimenti
> ...


Più che merda? Quella a me PARE PROPRIO la definizione esatta di merda.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> questo dice lui.
> ma non è vero, brunetta.
> Purtroppo
> io avevo chiuso a marzo senza alcuna recriminazione.
> ...


Spiega bene in ordine come sono precipitati gli eventi.
Una settimana fa dormivate abbracciati e poi?


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> il problema è brunetta che non me la meritavo
> questa fase.
> si sono già incazzata con me stessa fiammetta.
> sempre stata troppo severa con me stessa e tollarente con lui
> ...


In tutta sincerità se non lo incroci mai più sarai fortunata


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> il problema è brunetta che non me la meritavo
> questa fase.
> si sono già incazzata con me stessa fiammetta.
> sempre stata troppo severa con me stessa e tollarente con lui
> ...


le domande te le fai, non riesci a farne a meno.
purtroppo non avranno risposta. 
Per un pó continuerai a pensarci, in continuazione.
ma prima riesci ad urlare contro questi circoli viziosi del cervello e del cuore, che tendono a tornare sempre lí, lí, e ancora lí, prima riesci a chiudere precipitosamente il coperchio di questa pentola che bolle, meglio sarà.
perchè tanto pensare al perchè lui abbia fatto cosí o colí  non ti cambia e non risolve nulla, fa solo male.

molto più utile, molto più difficile, pensare e capire perchè hai lasciato che succedesse.


----------



## Horny (15 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che merda? Quella a me PARE PROPRIO la definizione esatta di merda.


a me anche.
ma non mi fa stare meglio.


----------



## Horny (15 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> le domande te le fai, non riesci a farne a meno.
> purtroppo non avranno risposta.
> Per un pó continuerai a pensarci, in continuazione.
> ma prima riesci ad urlare contro questi circoli viziosi del cervello e del cuore, che tendono a tornare sempre lí, lí, e ancora lí, prima riesci a chiudere precipitosamente il coperchio di questa pentola che bolle, meglio sarà.
> ...


si pensate queste cose già a marzo.
e le so bene, conosco il meccanismo
come evito ora i circoli viziosi su ciò che ha fatto ora?


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> a me anche.
> ma non mi fa stare meglio.


E non ci starai per un bel pezzo. Quello che devi fare è fare quello che devi. Cioè: occuparti di tuo figlio, fare il tuo mestiere. Il resto lascialo per quando non ti vede nessuno. Prima o poi finirà.


----------



## Carola (15 Giugno 2014)

Ma
Una merda non si giustifica soarisce 
Qsto e un coglione stronzo

Comunque l imp e che lei capisca che non si può amare un uomo cosi
Nulla ha a che fare con l amore 
E fidati che ti cercherà ancora anche  solo x parlarne

Cerca di trovare la forza di guardare oltre x te ed il tuo bimbo
Non hai amiche con le quali passare ore distrarti in qualche modo dal pensiero di lui ?


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> si pensate queste cose già a marzo.
> e le so bene, conosco il meccanismo
> come evito ora i circoli viziosi su ciò che ha fatto ora?


Quando hai finito di sfogarti un pò ogni vta che arriva un pensiero su di lui urli di rimando dentro la tua testa NONONONONO e ti costringi a pensare a qualcos'altro. Non è immediato, non funziona sempre, ma aiuta.

Io quando leggo dimentico ogni cosa finchè sono col naso sul libro. Hai qualcosa del genere?


----------



## Horny (15 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spiega bene in ordine come sono precipitati gli eventi.
> Una settimana fa dormivate abbracciati e poi?


Mi invita a vedersi domenica. A casa sua. Poi martedì mattina ci lasciamo normali.
poi io lo metto alle strette su episodi cose che dico.
tipo lo smonto con logica il suo discorso
allora comincia a denigrarmi
scrivere che sono scocciante e di andare a scopare altri


p


----------



## Horny (15 Giugno 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma
> Una merda non si giustifica soarisce
> Qsto e un coglione stronzo
> 
> ...


Lo


----------



## Horny (15 Giugno 2014)

E





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quando hai finito di sfogarti un pò ogni vta che arriva un pensiero su di lui urli di rimando dentro la tua testa NONONONONO e ti costringi a pensare a qualcos'altro. Non è immediato, non funziona sempre, ma aiuta.
> 
> Io quando leggo dimentico ogni cosa finchè sono col naso sul libro. Hai qualcosa del genere?


Leggere mi estranea e aiuto. Come scrive qui


----------



## Horny (15 Giugno 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma
> Una merda non si giustifica soarisce
> Qsto e un coglione stronzo
> 
> ...


non ho amiche solo due, una lontana, altra con problemi di salute


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> non ho amiche solo due, una lontana, altra con problemi di salute


Cmq, strano ma vero, in certi momenti le amiche non "servono".
Il pensiero corre lí, sentire le chiacchiere delle amiche, le stesse che adori in genere, ti fa venire voglia di urlare, mentre parlare di lui ti fa stare peggio...

purtroppo come dice JB l'unica cosa è stringere i denti facendo quel che devi e sperare che il peso diventi più leggero...

fare qualcosa che piace può aiutare... Un pó.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Mi invita a vedersi domenica. A casa sua. Poi martedì mattina ci lasciamo normali.
> poi io lo metto alle strette su episodi cose che dico.
> tipo lo smonto con logica il suo discorso
> allora comincia a denigrarmi
> ...


Ma tu come hai scoperto che aveva altre?
Te l'ha detto lui per chiudere?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Giugno 2014)

Anch'io ho avuto una storia con uno così.
Magari Passava tre giorni ad amarmi ed adorarmi come se fossi stata una dea, dormiva tenendomi stretta, nel sonno mi diceva che mi amava e mi prometteva mari e monti. Poi io partivo e il giorno dopo non mi cagava di striscio. Lo vedevo online su whatsapp, gli scrivevo e non mi rispondeva, poi mi diceva che dovevo capirla, che se non rispondeva non dovevo rompere i coglioni... Però se ero io che per qualche motivo non rispondevo allora ero una zoccola che non rispondeva perché stava scopando con chicchessia.

Sono stata male da morire ma poi vedrai che alla fine se ne viene fuori. Devi solo avere fiducia. Prima o poi passa. Concentrati su quello che devi fare. Su tuo figlio e il tuo lavoro.

Nausicaa una volta mi ha detto di fargli un funerale. Una bella idea.


----------



## gas (16 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Anch'io ho avuto una storia con uno così.
> Magari Passava tre giorni ad amarmi ed adorarmi come se fossi stata una dea, dormiva tenendomi stretta, *nel sonno mi diceva che mi amava e mi prometteva mari e monti*. Poi io partivo e il giorno dopo non mi cagava di striscio. Lo vedevo online su whatsapp, gli scrivevo e non mi rispondeva, poi mi diceva che dovevo capirla, che se non rispondeva non dovevo rompere i coglioni... Però se ero io che per qualche motivo non rispondevo allora ero una zoccola che non rispondeva perché stava scopando con chicchessia.
> 
> Sono stata male da morire ma poi vedrai che alla fine se ne viene fuori. Devi solo avere fiducia. Prima o poi passa. Concentrati su quello che devi fare. Su tuo figlio e il tuo lavoro.
> ...


nel sonno si dicono molte cose che poi una volta svegli non si ricordano più :rotfl:


----------



## Carola (16 Giugno 2014)

Le parole vanno e vengono e x quanto facciano piacere contano i fatti x me.


----------



## gas (16 Giugno 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Le parole vanno e vengono e x quanto facciano piacere contano i fatti x me.


ovviamente :smile:


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Ciao sono al lavoro scrivo da ipad, sto male, non faccio vedere a nessuno ma....tra l'altro ho avuto a che dire con un collaboratore.
Secondo voi posso postare la chat?
Mi aiuterebbe a sfogare, io mi tengo sempre tutto dentro.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Ciao sono al lavoro scrivo da ipad, sto male, non faccio vedere a nessuno ma....tra l'altro ho avuto a che dire con un collaboratore.
> Secondo voi posso postare la chat?
> Mi aiuterebbe a sfogare, io mi tengo sempre tutto dentro.


penso che se non ci sono dati sensibili numeri di telefono, si certo che puoi


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Le parole vanno e vengono e x quanto facciano piacere contano i fatti x me.


Si, i fatti erano come descrive clementine. Solo che lui non spariva. Ci sentivamo tutti i giorni.


----------



## Higgins (16 Giugno 2014)

Ti siamo vicini!


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu come hai scoperto che aveva altre?
> Te l'ha detto lui per chiudere?


No, no. Ho scoperto da cose che aveva a casa.
lui ha negato all'inizio.
poi ha detto che scopa chi vuole perché è single


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2014)

Io non capisco perchè se un pover uomo non è come vuole una donna
allora diventa na merda no?

Cioè prenderghe le misure alle persone mai ?

Quante volte io dico...guarda che non sono come pensi...guarda che poi si litiga....

E va sempre a finire

Ah non avrei mai pensato che in realtà sei così...diverso da come appari...

ma porco can devo comprarmi una maglietta con i caratteri cubitali?

Con scritto occhio morde? Eh?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Si, i fatti erano come descrive clementine. Solo che lui non spariva. Ci sentivamo tutti i giorni.


Ma anche noi ci sentivamo tutti i giorni. Anche venti volte al giorno. Però quando girava a lui.


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Scusate, ora ho avuto 5 min per rileggere la chat e, io ci sono andata davvero pesantissima.


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma anche noi ci sentivamo tutti i giorni. Anche venti volte al giorno. Però quando girava a lui.


No, noi no.
più o meno sempre. Non spariva affatto.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2014)

Non rileggere le chat.

Butta tutto. Ora, subito. Butta.
non darti la possibilità di rileggere e di continuare a concentrarti su quello.
È finita, è l'unica cosa "vera".

prenditi cura di te e comincia chiudendo davvero questa storia.


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non rileggere le chat.
> 
> Butta tutto. Ora, subito. Butta.
> non darti la possibilità di rileggere e di continuare a concentrarti su quello.
> ...


Lui mi ha detto la stessa cosa, che sono patologica, che ho fissa.
non è vero. 
L'ho chiuso io, per 2 mesi non rispondevo, e stavo ok.
ho riletto solo perché vorrei postare.
ci ho messo giorni per avere il coraggio di rileggere.
e ho chiuso subito.
non mi viene da leggere ma sento che è il momento di sfogare.
mesi zitta, accontentandomi.
ora ho scale rato.
poi ho pensato che forse era anche questione ormonale. Ho spesso problemi simili prima del ciclo.
ora questo prima si prolunga un po' troppo.
io soffro di un dca....
ho anche paura di essere riconoscibile e non posso dire tutti i dettagli.
temo il mio ex...........


----------



## disincantata (16 Giugno 2014)

Pesantissima offendendolo?


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non capisco perchè se un pover uomo non è come vuole una donna
> allora diventa na merda no?
> 
> Cioè prenderghe le misure alle persone mai ?
> ...


no, conte, dai, queste sono scuse.
ma quale poveruomo ma quali misure.
non puoi dire a una e perché non possiamo avere figli, e poi ti scopi altre.
scusami, ma il discorso qua è diverso.
soprattutto se uno sa che la controparte a quelle condizioni non ci starebbe.
io lo amo e ho tollerato tanto, te lo assicuro, altro che essere come volevo io.


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pesantissima offendendolo?


Si, frasi molto cattive, ad es sulla sua istruzione non adeguata alla mia.....


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> no, conte, dai, queste sono scuse.
> ma quale poveruomo ma quali misure.
> non puoi dire a una e perché non possiamo avere figli, e poi ti scopi altre.
> scusami, ma il discorso qua è diverso.
> ...



non ricordo bene la storia, me ne scuso
Ma lui come si era posto?
Io ricordo che non volesse una relazione perchè tu avevi un figlio e ti aveva proposto una trombamicizia
non ho capito cosa è successo


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Si, frasi molto cattive, ad es sulla sua istruzione non adeguata alla mia.....



Ma che ti importa di cosa hai detto tu di cosa ha detto lui in una chat che era chiaramente sopra alle righe perchè stavate per i tetti?

Hai chiaro che lui diceva una cosa e si comportava in un altro modo.
Hai chiaro che nonostante tu avessi diecimila dubbi piuttosto forti, hai voluto continuare, e ti sei fatta un botto di male.

Hai chiaro che ora la storia è finita.

Perchè andare a spulciare le chat? Frase per frase, parola per parola... che senso ha? Davvero, dimmi, in che modo può migliorare la tua situazione rileggere?


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> non ricordo bene la storia, me ne scuso
> Ma lui come si era posto?
> Io ricordo che non volesse una relazione perchè tu avevi un figlio e ti aveva proposto una trombamicizia
> non ho capito cosa è successo


Non aveva proposto trombamicizia ma forse questo era.
ci vedevamo spesso, fine settimana, dormire, etc.
Si lo scorso novembre mi aveva chiesto di non vederci più per questo. Esatto.
poi però le cose sono invece continuate più di prima.
Poi a marzo ho interrotto io per due mesi perché.....vari....comportamenti suoi
poi lui mi cercava, a un certo punto ho risposto.
siamo tornati a vederci ma oro ho scoperto che si è scopato altre.
non so esattamente chi quando dove come.


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma che ti importa di cosa hai detto tu di cosa ha detto lui in una chat che era chiaramente sopra alle righe perchè stavate per i tetti?
> 
> Hai chiaro che lui diceva una cosa e si comportava in un altro modo.
> Hai chiaro che nonostante tu avessi diecimila dubbi piuttosto forti, hai voluto continuare, e ti sei fatta un botto di male.
> ...


Non volevo rileggere, ho fatto solo per trovare pezzo da postare.
per non rischiare di ricascarci....se anche voi mi dite che si è comportato come una merda....
così mi sono accorta di questo.
e altro....
in ogni caso si, finita.
ma non da ora.
lui mi ha fatto un torto grave, non questo delle scopate, prima.
e poi sono delusissima di come ha reagito quando gli ho scritto che non mi andava frequentasse o cercasse altre donne.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Non aveva proposto trombamicizia ma forse questo era.
> ci vedevamo spesso, fine settimana, dormire, etc.
> Si lo scorso novembre mi aveva chiesto di non vederci più per questo. Esatto.
> poi però le cose sono invece continuate più di prima.
> ...


Ti dico cosa penso io molto razionalmente, tranchant come dice Nausicaa senza metterci di mezzo i tuoi stati d'animo che sono comprensibilissimi e mi spiace molto leggerti così
Io credo che volevate due cose diverse. Lui l'ha più volte detto. Tu hai sperato che la situazione cambiasse e hai "frainteso" l'essere spesso presente con aver cambiato il suo modo di vivere la vostra storia
Vi siete mai visti con tuo figlio? Lui ha mai creato un rapporto con lui?
Sul fatto che sia andato a letto con le altre, capisco la tua delusione ma se per lui era un rapporto di trombamicizia forse era sottointeso che non prometteva fedeltà
Questa l'analisi razionale
Se ci metto "il cuore" è uno stronzo perchè ha ignorato i mille segnali che tu gli hai sicuramente dato
Tu invece ti sei fatto un bel film da sola facendoti del male
Mi spiace molto


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Si, Nausicaa hai ragione, non vanno cercati i motivi in quella chat.
era finita da prima.
ma la sua reazione mi toglie ogni dubbio residuo.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti dico cosa penso io molto razionalmente, tranchant come dice Nausicaa senza metterci di mezzo i tuoi stati d'animo che sono comprensibilissimi e mi spiace molto leggerti così
> Io credo che volevate due cose diverse. Lui l'ha più volte detto. Tu hai sperato che la situazione cambiasse e hai "frainteso" l'essere spesso presente con aver cambiato il suo modo di vivere la vostra storia
> Vi siete mai visti con tuo figlio? Lui ha mai creato un rapporto con lui?
> Sul fatto che sia andato a letto con le altre, capisco la tua delusione ma se per lui era un rapporto di trombamicizia forse era sottointeso che non prometteva fedeltà
> ...



La penso per gran parte come te (sulla fedeltà, mi pare che lui almeno silentemente avallasse la richiesta di esclusività).
Ma penso anche che lei lo sappia, in realtà... basta leggere il titolo del 3D... e penso che anche per questo le faccia così male...


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti dico cosa penso io molto razionalmente, tranchant come dice Nausicaa senza metterci di mezzo i tuoi stati d'animo che sono comprensibilissimi e mi spiace molto leggerti così
> Io credo che volevate due cose diverse. Lui l'ha più volte detto. Tu hai sperato che la situazione cambiasse e hai "frainteso" l'essere spesso presente con aver cambiato il suo modo di vivere la vostra storia
> Vi siete mai visti con tuo figlio? Lui ha mai creato un rapporto con lui?
> Sul fatto che sia andato a letto con le altre, capisco la tua delusione ma se per lui era un rapporto di trombamicizia forse era sottointeso che non prometteva fedeltà
> ...


Sono d'accordo con la tua analisi, anche se mi fa male.
credo sia anche la sua, di analisi.
No, non mi sono mai fatta film.
questa cosa dello scopare con altri era stata discussa però, lui sapeva che io non ci sarei stata.
in più sapeva dei miei problemi, sapeva bene dei miei sentimenti, e diceva che mi voleva bene, che il problema era figlio etc.
capisci?
si, non ha fatto promesse di fedeltà ma non è questo il punto.
lui poteva scoparsi 1000 donne, come mi ha anche scritto altro ieri, ma non doveva farlo anche con me.
perché sapeva come ero io, che problemi avevo.....spiegati per iscritto....ora vedo quali dettagli posso dare
quindi e questo che mi fa soffrire.
mi ha ricercata e lo ha rifatto con me!!
per me questa e la bastardata enooooorme, farfalla, enoooooorme. 
Quindi non segnali, parole scritte.
no, non ha incontrato mio figlio.
non glielo ho mai neppure chiesto.
solo di non mischiarmi con altre gli avevo chiesto.


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La penso per gran parte come te (sulla fedeltà, mi pare che lui almeno silentemente avallasse la richiesta di esclusività).
> Ma penso anche che lei lo sappia, in realtà... basta leggere il titolo del 3D... e penso che anche per questo le faccia così male...


Si, leggi sotto


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa...altro che telepatia. Sapevo che avrei fatto bene a scrivere


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Si, leggi sotto



Eh cara, bastasse chiedere per favore per non essere tradite...


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Giugno 2014)

Ho appena letto questa discussione, mi dispiace tanto che tu stia così male


----------



## disincantata (16 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Eh cara, bastasse chiedere per favore per non essere tradite...



Effettivamente Horby fa tenerezza.


----------



## zanna (16 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Effettivamente Horby fa tenerezza.


... e nessuno si sogna di deriderla ... anzi


----------



## free (16 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> ... e nessuno si sogna di deriderla ... anzi



già, quoto


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Non aveva proposto trombamicizia ma forse questo era.
> ci vedevamo spesso, fine settimana, dormire, etc.
> Si lo scorso novembre mi aveva chiesto di non vederci più per questo. Esatto.
> poi però le cose sono invece continuate più di prima.
> ...


Ma tu ti aspettavi che lui fosse fedele nel periodo che l'hai mollato?


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Ah, ha detto che avrebbe chiamato per parlare.
sono convinta che non oserà farlo :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Ma non ho alcuna intenzione di rispondere.
sto da cani e sono terrorizzata che suoni il telefono.
e stavo bene quei due mesi.
non è giusto, scusa farfalla ma non è giusto.
ma se aveva altre e io mene stavo per i cazzi miei, ma che stesse con loro!


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con la tua analisi, anche se mi fa male.
> credo sia anche la sua, di analisi.
> No, non mi sono mai fatta film.
> questa cosa dello scopare con altri era stata discussa però, lui sapeva che io non ci sarei stata.
> ...


Se lui aveva accettato la tua richiesta di esclusività hai ragione ad essere arrabbiata.
Purtroppo ci hai messo del tuo per farti male..


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu ti aspettavi che lui fosse fedele nel periodo che l'hai mollato?


No ripeto.
solo che non lo facesse con me allo stesso tempo.
non riesco a spiegarmi, perché vedo che tutti chiedete questo.
non era una questione tanto di fedeltà, ora mi viene da piangere scusa


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Ah, ha detto che avrebbe chiamato per parlare.
> sono convinta che non oserà farlo :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Ma non ho alcuna intenzione di rispondere.
> sto da cani e sono terrorizzata che suoni il telefono.
> e stavo bene quei due mesi.
> ...


Per me non riuscite a capirvi.
Parlare potrebbe aiutarti.


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se lui aveva accettato la tua richiesta di esclusività hai ragione ad essere arrabbiata.
> Purtroppo ci hai messo del tuo per farti male..


Si, parecchio del mio


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Ah, ha detto che avrebbe chiamato per parlare.
> sono convinta che non oserà farlo :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Ma non ho alcuna intenzione di rispondere.
> sto da cani e sono terrorizzata che suoni il telefono.
> e stavo bene quei due mesi.
> ...


Ma scusa di che? Sono molto dispiaciuta per il tuo stato d'animo


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> No ripeto.
> solo che non lo facesse con me allo stesso tempo.
> non riesco a spiegarmi, perché vedo che tutti chiedete questo.
> non era una questione tanto di fedeltà, ora mi viene da piangere scusa


Non si capisce cosa intendi ma prenditi il tempo per sfogarti


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta. Io non l'ho mollato, lui si è comportato moooolto male, non per le scopate,altra cosa, e io sono sparita, non mi andava di recriminare,
non è nel mio carattere, io incasso
ora però ......


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Brunetta. Io non l'ho mollato, lui si è comportato moooolto male, non per le scopate,altra cosa, e io sono sparita, non mi andava di recriminare,
> non è nel mio carattere, io incasso
> ora però ......


Se siete stati due mesi senza vedervi lui poteva fare quel che voleva.
Poi ti ha cercata e ci sei tornata. Per lui significava che gli avevi "abbuonato" i cattivi comportamenti.
Perché è precipitato tutto? Non ho capito.


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma scusa di che? Sono molto dispiaciuta per il tuo stato d'animo


Ma perché lui mi ha fatto un ragionamento simile al tuo, e io lo condivido anche.
io gli avevo detto dall'inizio regolati come vuoi, ma se vai con altre, non scopare con me.
amici e tutto, ma scopare no.
successivamente gli ho anche spiegato i motivi di ciò, e sono seri, per questo dico che non è una questione di fedeltà ma di rispetto per una persona a cui dici di volere bene.
mi sono spiegata un po' meglio?
sbaglio?
parlare con voi mi aiuta


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se siete stati due mesi senza vedervi lui poteva fare quel che voleva.
> Poi ti ha cercata e ci sei tornata. Per lui significava che gli avevi "abbuonato" i cattivi comportamenti.
> Perché è precipitato tutto? Non ho capito.


Brunetta, leggi la risposta a farfalla.
io credo che lui abbia continuato......


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Ma perché lui mi ha fatto un ragionamento simile al tuo, e io lo condivido anche.
> io gli avevo detto dall'inizio regolati come vuoi, ma se vai con altre, non scopare con me.
> amici e tutto, ma scopare no.
> successivamente gli ho anche spiegato i motivi di ciò, e sono seri, per questo dico che non è una questione di fedeltà ma di rispetto per una persona a cui dici di volere bene.
> ...


Ripeto se lui ti ha detto che non lo avrebbe fatto e l'ha fatto è in tprto


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Brunetta, leggi la risposta a farfalla.
> *io credo* che lui abbia continuato......


Tu hai fatto precipitare tutto perché hai sospettato tradimenti e hai sbroccato?
Ti capisco.
Può essere che lo farei anch'io, se qualcuno si impegnasse a giurarmi l'esclusività.
Però non ne hai la certezza.


----------



## Tubarao (16 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> ... e nessuno si sogna di deriderla ... anzi


Infatti. Pensateci voi a farla star meglio. 

Che appena si riprende poi ci facciamo un discorsetto da Tubarao a Horby


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Ma perché lui mi ha fatto un ragionamento simile al tuo, e io lo condivido anche.
> io gli avevo detto dall'inizio regolati come vuoi, ma se vai con altre, non scopare con me.
> amici e tutto, ma scopare no.
> successivamente gli ho anche spiegato i motivi di ciò, e sono seri, per questo dico che non è una questione di fedeltà ma di rispetto per una persona a cui dici di volere bene.
> ...


(Eh cara, bastasse chiedere per favore per avere rispetto...)

Scusa, però ancora non è chiara una cosa... è stato con altre quei due mesi che non vi siete sentiti? O anche quando vi frequentavate? Per te era una discriminante che fosse stato con altre quando non vi frequentavate? 

E questo ultimo punto, cioè che se fosse stato con altre non doveva tornare a letto con te, era davvero davvero davvero chiaro?

Perchè quando non ci si frequenta, si è liberi sì di andare con altri... 

Cmq queste sono disquisizioni cattedratiche... eprchè la sostanza dei fatti è che 'sto tizio in due anni non ha davvero instaurato una relazione con te... e andrebbe con tutta fretta messo nel dimenticatoio ed evitato...
Perchè tu ci investi troppo.


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se siete stati due mesi senza vedervi lui poteva fare quel che voleva.
> Poi ti ha cercata e ci sei tornata. Per lui significava che gli avevi "abbuonato" i cattivi comportamenti.
> Perché è precipitato tutto? Non ho capito.


Sul fatto che per lui fosse tutto abbuonato, certo.
per me no, però 
è ora si è aggiunta anche questa storia....e come mi ha risposto.
ma si, ha ragione farfalla quando dice che ci ho messo tanto del mio a tornarci insieme.
ora pago le conseguenze


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Sul fatto che per lui fosse tutto abbuonato, certo.
> per me no, però
> è ora si è aggiunta anche questa storia....e come mi ha risposto.
> ma si, ha ragione farfalla quando dice che ci ho messo tanto del mio a tornarci insieme.
> ora pago le conseguenze


Non nel tornarci insieme ma nel voler vivere una storia indipendentemente dal come ti era stata proposta
In questo ti sei fatta film


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu hai fatto precipitare tutto perché hai sospettato tradimenti e hai sbroccato?
> Ti capisco.
> Può essere che lo farei anch'io, se qualcuno si impegnasse a giurarmi l'esclusività.
> Però non ne hai la certezza.


Esatto.
inoltre c'è il fatto che ora nega una serie di circostanze, cioè mente mentre la qualità che più apprezzavo era che lo credevo sincero.


----------



## passante (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Sul fatto che per lui fosse tutto abbuonato, certo.
> per me no, però
> è ora si è aggiunta anche questa storia....e come mi ha risposto.
> ma si, ha ragione farfalla quando dice che ci ho messo tanto del mio a tornarci insieme.
> ora pago le conseguenze


sai horby, mi ha colpito il fatto che dici di avere pochi amici. penso... forse potresti cominciare da lì? abbiamo tutti bisogno di essere amati, apprezzati, considerati, stimati... e le amicizie danno tento in questo senso :smile: forse se tu avessi più affetti saresti meno... come dire? fragile? meno esposta a essere illusa o raggirata? non lo so, eh. ho pensato così perché per me gli amici sono importanti. magari è una sciocchezza, invece.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Esatto.
> inoltre c'è il fatto che ora nega una serie di circostanze, cioè mente mentre la qualità che più apprezzavo era che lo credevo sincero.


Sei certa che ti ha tradita quando stava con te? Perchè quei due mesi non contano


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Esatto.
> inoltre c'è il fatto che ora nega una serie di circostanze, cioè mente mentre la qualità che più apprezzavo era che lo credevo sincero.


Però a te è salita la carogna e gli hai detto di tutto. E' anche normale che lui cerchi di "salvarsi".
Non sarà l'uomo per te ma se ti ha cercata e dormiva abbracciato un po' di bene te ne vuole. Se non è un caso psichiatrico.


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non nel tornarci insieme ma nel voler vivere una storia indipendentemente dal come ti era stata proposta
> In questo ti sei fatta film


No farfalla.
non mi sono fatta film, ho sempre sospettato e temuto il peggio.
mai vissuto serenamente.
non sono tipo da film.
ora posto estratti di una mia mail a lui di dicembre, vedrai, no film.
ma chi se? Sua sorella?
scherzo.
anzi mi aiuta molto le abiezioni che fai, scusa italiano, sto andando a prendere figlio.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però a te è salita la carogna e gli hai detto di tutto. E' anche normale che lui cerchi di "salvarsi".
> Non sarà l'uomo per te ma se ti ha cercata e dormiva abbracciato un po' di bene te ne vuole. Se non è un caso psichiatrico.


Quoto


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

passante ha detto:


> sai horby, mi ha colpito il fatto che dici di avere pochi amici. penso... forse potresti cominciare da lì? abbiamo tutti bisogno di essere amati, apprezzati, considerati, stimati... e le amicizie danno tento in questo senso :smile: forse se tu avessi più affetti saresti meno... come dire? fragile? meno esposta a essere illusa o raggirata? non lo so, eh. ho pensato così perché per me gli amici sono importanti. magari è una sciocchezza, invece.


Hai ragione, gli amici a 40 anni difficile trovarli se, come me, non hai costruito prima.
io ho sofferto e soffro tuttora di un disturbo del comportamento alimentare, tendo molto a isolarmi.
se hai qualche suggerimento pratico....o anche psicologico


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> No farfalla.
> non mi sono fatta film, ho sempre sospettato e temuto il peggio.
> mai vissuto serenamente.
> non sono tipo da film.
> ...


Sono figlia unica 
Se sei sicura che ti ha tradita mentre stavate insieme e l'esclusività era fondamentale per entrambi tu hai tutte le ragioni.
Il film sta nel aver pensato che quest'uomo potesse essere il tuo futuro compagno quando era chiaro che non lo sarebbe stato.
Io non lo difendo. Se stai male per cose che ha fatto é uno stronzo.
Solo che su questa cosa della fedeltà sembri sfuggente. È un tuo diritto non dire ció che non vuoi dire ma a me mancano dei tasselli per partire a poterlo insultare


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però a te è salita la carogna e gli hai detto di tutto. E' anche normale che lui cerchi di "salvarsi".
> Non sarà l'uomo per te ma se ti ha cercata e dormiva abbracciato un po' di bene te ne vuole. Se non è un caso psichiatrico.


Esatto.
io credo che in fondo sia proprio questo, un caso psichiatrico.


----------



## passante (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Hai ragione, gli amici a 40 anni difficile trovarli se, come me, non hai costruito prima.
> io ho sofferto e soffro tuttora di un disturbo del comportamento alimentare, tendo molto a isolarmi.
> se hai qualche suggerimento pratico....o anche psicologico


no... non ne ho... capisco che non sia facile...


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Ho detto di tutto perché lo merita.
Eppure, come mi dice Nausicaa, ancora gli trovo io stessa giustificazioni.
sono un caso psichiatrico.
lui dice che lui era la mia patologia.
che quando mi libero di lui guarisco.
domanda: allora perché mi hai cercata?
risposta: per sapere come stavi.
e un caso psichiatrico, brunetta.
io con tutte le mie patologie, sono un individuo logico, coerente


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Hai ragione, gli amici a 40 anni difficile trovarli se, come me, non hai costruito prima.
> io ho sofferto e soffro tuttora di un disturbo del comportamento alimentare, tendo molto a isolarmi.
> se hai qualche suggerimento pratico....o anche psicologico


Non si hanno solo amici dalla scuola. Nel corso della vita tanti amici si perdono e amici nuovi si trovano.
Partecipa a qualsiasi cosa ti appassioni e troverai persone buone e amiche, persone opportuniste e persone stronze. Troverai di tutto, anche amici.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Ho detto di tutto perché lo merita.
> Eppure, come mi dice Nausicaa, ancora gli trovo io stessa giustificazioni.
> sono un caso psichiatrico.
> lui dice che lui era la mia patologia.
> ...


Con il caso psichiatrico intendevo assoluta incoerenza e incomprensibilità dei suoi comportamenti.
Normalmente si incastrano le piccole nevrosi di tutti.
Rompere questi puzzle fa bene.


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

O, alternativa al caso psichiatrico, perché cosi brunetta, tu, io è farfalla, lo giustifichiamo, in fondo.
alternativa ancora più verosimile: e un grandissimo stronzo superficiale


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Ho detto di tutto perché lo merita.
> Eppure, come mi dice Nausicaa, ancora gli trovo io stessa giustificazioni.
> sono un caso psichiatrico.
> lui dice che lui era la mia patologia.
> ...



Più semplicemente.

E' sempre più difficile staccarsi da una persona dopo due, sei, dieci, ventiquattro mesi di intimità e frequentazione.

E' una storia nata storta, che ha avuto cose belle ma che non poteva andare avanti senza farti del male, visto che tu volevi certe cose e lui, palesemente, no.
E mi sto riferendo a tutta la storia, a tutti i tuoi 3D.

Ora, anche tu stai faticando a "lasciarlo andare", non perchè lo cerchi, ma è il tuo pensiero che continua a stargli appiccicato addosso. Come è normale.

Ecco. Mi spiace, ma tutto quello che è accaduto temo sia piuttosto normale. Comune. Brutto, ma comune. 

E non puoi altro che prenderne atto, fare bei respiri profondi profondi, e ordinare a una parte di te di continuare a funzionare come sempre, a prendersi cura di te e di tuo figlio, mentre il resto di te si prende il tempo per guarire.

Comprensibile, umano, molto umano, andare a riflettere su ogni dettaglio e su ogni parola.
Ma temo che non ti faccia bene.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> O, alternativa al caso psichiatrico, perché cosi brunetta, tu, io è farfalla, lo giustifichiamo, in fondo.
> alternativa ancora più verosimile: e un grandissimo stronzo superficiale


Le cose non sono alternative :mrgreen:


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con il caso psichiatrico intendevo assoluta incoerenza e incomprensibilità dei suoi comportamenti.
> Normalmente si incastrano le piccole nevrosi di tutti.
> Rompere questi puzzle fa bene.


Intendevo la stessa identica cosa.
ma luuuiiii, lui  Sostiene che è sempre stato coerente e mi vuole bene


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Intendevo la stessa identica cosa.
> ma luuuiiii, lui  Sostiene che è sempre stato coerente e mi vuole bene


In cosa non è stato coerente? 
Perchè sulla cosa del tradimento sei leggermente evasiva o è una mia impressione?


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Più semplicemente.
> 
> E' sempre più difficile staccarsi da una persona dopo due, sei, dieci, ventiquattro mesi di intimità e frequentazione.
> 
> ...


Nausicaaaa, lo so.
Ma come faccio, tutto successo da giovedì a sabato,


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Nausicaaaa, lo so.
> Ma come faccio, tutto successo da giovedì a sabato,


Prova a raccontarci (con le dovute omissioni per privacy) cosa è successo.
Vedrai che ti aiuta a raffreddare il tutto.:smile:


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Sto meglio se lo perdono o se penso che sia stronzo?
dico ai fini di cercare di non pensarci più, naturalmente.
non ho alcuna intenzione di cercarlo, ma so che sono comunque a rischio


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Sto meglio se lo perdono o se penso che sia stronzo?
> dico ai fini di cercare di non pensarci più, naturalmente.
> non ho alcuna intenzione di cercarlo, ma so che sono comunque a rischio



Tu sono due anni che desideri un compagno.

Lui non lo è mai stato e non lo vuole essere.

Tu sei capace di stare bene con lui con questa consapevolezza?

Dipende da questo.


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prova a raccontarci (con le dovute omissioni per privacy) cosa è successo.
> Vedrai che ti aiuta a raffreddare il tutto.:smile:


Be che io lo ho aggredito in maniera pesante e lui mi ha risposto male.
e abbiamo litigato.
ma vero che stavo male da mesi
a dicembre gli anche detto piangendo di lasciarmi stare!!!!!!!


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tu sono due anni che desideri un compagno.
> 
> Lui non lo è mai stato e non lo vuole essere.
> 
> ...


Lui poteva e doveva lasciarmi stare quando glielo ho chiesto piangendo, vedi sopra.
altro che consapevolezza e accettazione di quanto vorrebbe lui.
la risposta e no, no, no e ancora no.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Be che io lo ho aggredito in maniera pesante e lui mi ha risposto male.
> e abbiamo litigato.
> ma vero che stavo male da mesi
> a dicembre gli anche detto piangendo di lasciarmi stare!!!!!!!


Se dopo i litigi e il pianto, lui ti ha consolata e poi avete continuato a vedervi e fare l'amore, lui non ha forse neppure memoria di quel momento.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Lui poteva e doveva lasciarmi stare quando glielo ho chiesto piangendo, vedi sopra.
> altro che consapevolezza e accettazione di quanto vorrebbe lui.
> la risposta e no, no, no e ancora no.


Ascolta! A me risulti chiaramente confusa, agitata, proprio fuori di te.
Devi trovare un modo di mettere ordine nei fatti e nelle emozioni.
Se non vuoi farlo pubblicamente, fallo da sola.
Metti per iscritto i fatti e le emozioni su fogli diversi giorno per giorno, degli ultimi giorni, senza salti nel passato.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se dopo i litigi e il pianto, lui ti ha consolata e poi avete continuato a vedervi e fare l'amore, lui non ha forse neppure memoria di quel momento.



Magari hai ragione tu.

Ma io la vedo da una prospettiva più ampia.

Hornby ha 40 anni. Un figlio. La voglia di famiglia. Di un compagno.
Sono due anni che frequenta questo ragazzo che continua a ripetere che non vuole una relazione "vera" con lei. Non vuole conoscere il figlio, esclude la possibilità di stare con lei pienamente. Addirittura ne dà la responsabilità al figlio "se tu non avessi già un figlio" -argh!

Ora, non sarebbe sensato cogliere al volo questa OPPORTUNITA' per chiudere un capitolo che per quanto abbia avuto lati piacevoli, al momento -e anche prima, per mesi dice Hornby e le credo, visto che ogni tot postava qua il suo disagio- rappresenta un disidratante dell'affettività di lei?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Magari hai ragione tu.
> 
> Ma io la vedo da una prospettiva più ampia.
> 
> ...


Anche lei diceva che non voleva un vero e proprio compagno perché non se la sentiva di avere una convivenza.
Ne avevamo ben parlato ed era stata ondivaga nelle aspettative e nel rapporto con lui. Almeno come l'ha raccontato a noi.
Io sono d'accordo che sto tizio se lo dovrebbe proprio metter via.
Ma per farlo per me dovrebbe placare il dolore e la rabbia.
Un conto è sentire il dolore di una storia che non è decollata, un altra cosa è sentire di essere stata volontariamente ferita.
Nel secondo caso è più dura uscirne.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Sto meglio se lo perdono o se penso che sia stronzo?
> dico ai fini di cercare di non pensarci più, naturalmente.
> non ho alcuna intenzione di cercarlo, ma so che sono comunque a rischio


Inizia a capire se é stronzo e cosa devi perdonargli...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Giugno 2014)

Ma sta chat l'ha postata?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma sta chat l'ha postata?


no


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Ho preso panino al McDonald perché devo dar da mangiare a mio figlio ma da qualche giorno se mi avvicino alla cucina mi viene da rimettere.
ma se lo mangio può essere che mi senta peggio.
lui mi considera non una buona madre eppure a goduto a piene mani del mio essere madre.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Ho preso panino al McDonald perché devo dar da mangiare a mio figlio ma da qualche giorno se mi avvicino alla cucina mi viene da rimettere.
> ma se lo mangio può essere che mi senta peggio.
> lui mi considera non una buona madre eppure a goduto a piene mani del mio essere madre.



Il mc donald può far sentire male chiunque 

Due bocconi però, seriamente, li farei. Tu non senti fame, ma non vuol dire che non hai fame. Hai bisogno di energia come ogni giorno. Piccoli piccoli. Per non disabituare il tuo stomaco a mangiare. 
Hai scritto qui che non hai sempre avuto un rapporto meraviglioso col cibo. Proprio per questo devi stare attenta a te.

E scusa, il tizio che razza di motivazioni poteva mai avere per dirti che sei cattiva madre? E poi, come si permette?

Ma guarda che robe...


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se dopo i litigi e il pianto, lui ti ha consolata e poi avete continuato a vedervi e fare l'amore, lui non ha forse neppure memoria di quel momento.


Come non ne ha memoria?
a si, ha la memoria selettiva.
poi a dicembre non avevamo affatto litigato.
prima di ora abbiamo litigato solo una volta.
all'inizio.
e stato bruttissimo, sono stata malissimo.


----------



## disincantata (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Ho preso panino al McDonald perché devo dar da mangiare a mio figlio ma da qualche giorno se mi avvicino alla cucina mi viene da rimettere.
> ma se lo mangio può essere che mi senta peggio.
> lui mi considera non una buona madre eppure ha goduto a piene mani del mio essere madre.


Il panino per te o per tuo figlio?


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Inizia a capire se é stronzo e cosa devi perdonargli...


P a forse devo sforzarmi di non pensarci e basta.
le cose non funzionavano.
ora questa ricaduta, ma io mi ero già allontanata, non stavo bene.
ma quello che mi era riuscito bene tre mesi fa ora mi fa stare male fisicamente.
e sono in tensione per responsabilità verso mio figlio, abbiamo una vita impegnativa anche fisicamente......


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Il panino per te o per tuo figlio?


Entrambi, i, ciao disi, sono ridotta un rottame, ho mangiato il cheeseburger


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il mc donald può far sentire male chiunque
> 
> Due bocconi però, seriamente, li farei. Tu non senti fame, ma non vuol dire che non hai fame. Hai bisogno di energia come ogni giorno. Piccoli piccoli. Per non disabituare il tuo stomaco a mangiare.
> Hai scritto qui che non hai sempre avuto un rapporto meraviglioso col cibo. Proprio per questo devi stare attenta a te.
> ...


Mangiato.
be rapporto non buono col cibo e un eufemismo....si, hai ragione, e ultimamente lo ho un po' disabituato.
lui mi chiedeva sempre se mangiavo e mi cucinava.
insultato anche su questo.
bo, motivi non so. Forse perché scopavo con lui trascurando mio figlio.
non lo so, mi ha scritto che dovrei imparare da sua madre.
mi ha ferita molto.
il problema e che lo amo ancora terribilmente.


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> no


Non riesco da ipad, devo provare con il computer


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Mangiato.
> be rapporto non buono col cibo e un eufemismo....si, hai ragione, e ultimamente lo ho un po' disabituato.
> lui mi chiedeva sempre se mangiavo e mi cucinava.
> insultato anche su questo.
> ...



Ciccia cara, però magari non stai dando troppo peso a sciocchezze?
Se ha scritto "sei una cattiva madre dovresti prendere esempio da mia madre" è un conto
Se ha scritto "non mi insultare così, prendi esempio da mia madre [che non alza mai la voce]" è un altro

Non è che ingigantisci minuzie? Sto chiedendo... magari in effetti non è stato così stronzo quanto pensi.. magari non voleva ferirti.. non lo so. Si fa fatica a capire.

Anche se rimango della mia opinione: sono due anni che lui conferma che non ti vuole dare ciò che vuoi, e non ti fa bene stare con lui


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Non riesco da ipad, devo provare con il computer



Io una chat di due che litigano cmq non la leggo.
Ho già abbastanza ansie per andare dietro alle urla virtuali.

Scusa.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Come non ne ha memoria?
> a si, ha la memoria selettiva.
> poi a dicembre non avevamo affatto litigato.
> prima di ora abbiamo litigato solo una volta.
> ...


Voglio dire che il peso che le persone danno a parole, dialoghi, pianti, emozioni è diverso.
Se il tuo pianto e le tue parole erano molto significative per te, potevano non esserlo per lui, se dopo le ha viste smentite dai fatti.
Così come tu puoi avere interpretato come un coinvolgimento maggiore del reale il suo dormire abbracciato.


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciccia cara, però magari non stai dando troppo peso a sciocchezze?
> Se ha scritto "sei una cattiva madre dovresti prendere esempio da mia madre" è un conto
> Se ha scritto "non mi insultare così, prendi esempio da mia madre [che non alza mai la voce]" è un altro
> 
> ...


Ingigantisco di sicuro.
Io gli avevo scritto che non ha figli  e non capisce un cazzo.
ma appunto, rimango pure io della tua opinione iniziale, che poi coincide colla sua.
dunque eravamo tutti d'accordo, certo io facendo una fatica boia ma.....questo a dicembre.
e allora che vuoi, lasciami stare no?
cosa mi cerchi?
per trattarmi come un oggetto?
per poi negare dicendo che prendevo io l'iniziativa??????
falsità proprio, per scaricarsi la coscienza, perché Sa che ora soffrirò di più.


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voglio dire che il peso che le persone danno a parole, dialoghi, pianti, emozioni è diverso.
> Se il tuo pianto e le tue parole erano molto significative per te, potevano non esserlo per lui, se dopo le ha viste smentite dai fatti.
> Così come tu puoi avere interpretato come un coinvolgimento maggiore del reale il suo dormire abbracciato.


Si, certamente e così,
diciamo anche che a lui ha fatto comodo dare poco peso alle mie emozioni e ai miei sentimenti.
Le ha viste smentite dai fatti, si, questo e vero.
Infatti io ho molte responsabilità, non nego.
Ma guarda che ancora ieri metteva in dubbio che lo amassi e diceva che andavo con altri.
ma questo perché anche gli fa comodo non credi?
il coinvolgimento speravo ci fosse, ma sbagliavo.


----------



## disincantata (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Entrambi, i, ciao disi, sono ridotta un rottame, ho mangiato il cheeseburger


Ascolta cara, nessun uomo merita tanto dolore.

una pasta in bianco o con il pesto o una bistecca fanno meglio di un panino da MC Donald. 

Così ti distrai  un po'.

vuoi ammalati seriamente???....

Ne vale la pena?


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io una chat di due che litigano cmq non la leggo.
> Ho già abbastanza ansie per andare dietro alle urla virtuali.
> 
> Scusa.


Si hai ragione. E comunque tanto ora ho già scritto buona parte di quanto ci siamo scritti.
forse invece vorrei postare una mia mail, così magari si capiscono meglio i miei meccanismi.
e mi potete aiutare.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Si, certamente e così,
> diciamo anche che a lui ha fatto comodo dare poco peso alle mie emozioni e ai miei sentimenti.
> Le ha viste smentite dai fatti, si, questo e vero.
> Infatti io ho molte responsabilità, non nego.
> ...


Come dice Nausicaa non siete la coppia ideale e, come dicevo, avete difficoltà a capirvi.
Ti stai calmando un po'?


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come dice Nausicaa non siete la coppia ideale e, come dicevo, avete difficoltà a capirvi.
> Ti stai calmando un po'?


Il problema ora è lo stomaco.
sai cosa e strano?
noi andavamo perfettamente d'accordo nel quotidiano.
si abbiamo difficoltà a capirci quando non siamo insieme fisicamente
io non amo parlare al tel, lui non scrive.
invece quando insieme, e quanto più insieme tutto ok.


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Io lo ho accusato di avermi cercata perché voleva scopare, e che è stato uno schifo perché si faceva già altre e non aveva bisogno!!!!!!
pero' bo, magari davvero voleva sapere come stavo.
solo che poi mi manda messaggio alle due di notte e mi scrive che è vicino a casa mia.
ditemi voi.....


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Io nonostante tutto sino ad allora avevo una buona opinione di lui.
mi consolava sapere che mi voleva bene, anche se non aveva accettato mio figlio.
forse anche per quello avevo deciso di non cercarlo, interrompere senza spiegare etc. Perché come dice nausica comunque non volevamo le stesse cose per differenza età etc.
era tollerabile.
non so se riesco a far capire perché ora sto peggio.
avete ragione su quello che mi scrivete.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Il problema ora è lo stomaco.
> sai cosa e strano?
> noi andavamo perfettamente d'accordo nel quotidiano.
> si abbiamo difficoltà a capirci quando non siamo insieme fisicamente
> ...



Poraccio,
il corpo fa compagnia alla testa e sta male per simpatia.

Proprio per questo dovete coccolarvi a vicenda. Prenditi cura del tuo corpo come fosse un'altra persona, se non riesci ad amarti. Non trattarlo male. Non punirlo. Prenditene cura. E un corpo che sta bene ti aiuta a stare bene anche dentro, ti dà forza.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Io lo ho accusato di avermi cercata perché voleva scopare, e che è stato uno schifo perché si faceva già altre e non aveva bisogno!!!!!!
> pero' bo, magari davvero voleva sapere come stavo.
> solo che poi mi manda messaggio alle due di notte e mi scrive che è vicino a casa mia.
> ditemi voi.....


Ma si faceva altre nel periodo in cui non eravate insieme?
Perchè non rispondi a questa cosa della fedeltà?


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Io nonostante tutto sino ad allora avevo una buona opinione di lui.
> mi consolava sapere che mi voleva bene, anche se non aveva accettato mio figlio.
> forse anche per quello avevo deciso di non cercarlo, interrompere senza spiegare etc. Perché come dice nausica comunque non volevamo le stesse cose per differenza età etc.
> era tollerabile.
> ...



Capisco. Sul serio.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Giugno 2014)

Se postassi le mie conversazioni con xxxxxxx pensereste tutti che siamo da rinchiudere (tranne Farfie che ride come una pazza). Per fortuna le ho cancellate tutte. 

Horby dai retta a me: cancella quelle chat. Cancella tutto. Brucia le foto. Fagli un funerale.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Se postassi le mie conversazioni con xxxxxxx pensereste tutti che siamo da rinchiudere (tranne Farfie che ride come una pazza). *Per fortuna le ho cancellate tutte.*
> 
> Horby dai retta a me: cancella quelle chat. Cancella tutto. Brucia le foto. Fagli un funerale.



*BRAVA.


*


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Se postassi le mie conversazioni con xxxxxxx pensereste tutti che siamo da rinchiudere (tranne Farfie che ride come una pazza). Per fortuna le ho cancellate tutte.
> 
> Horby dai retta a me: cancella quelle chat. Cancella tutto. Brucia le foto. Fagli un funerale.


Peccato. Ti avevo detto di girarmele tutte le avrei tenute per i momenti bui..
E comunque eravate da rinchiudere e tu da prendere a calci in culo


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Se postassi le mie conversazioni con xxxxxxx pensereste tutti che siamo da rinchiudere (tranne Farfie che ride come una pazza). Per fortuna le ho cancellate tutte.
> 
> Horby dai retta a me: cancella quelle chat. Cancella tutto. Brucia le foto. Fagli un funerale.


Lo dici ora.
Horby ha bisogno di un po' di tempo.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo dici ora.
> Horby ha bisogno di un po' di tempo.


Vero.
Ma non sai che sollievo leggere queste parole scritte da lei


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Poraccio,
> il corpo fa compagnia alla testa e sta male per simpatia.
> 
> Proprio per questo dovete coccolarvi a vicenda. Prenditi cura del tuo corpo come fosse un'altra persona, se non riesci ad amarti. Non trattarlo male. Non punirlo. Prenditene cura. E un corpo che sta bene ti aiuta a stare bene anche dentro, ti dà forza.


parli come lui, ora.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> parli come lui, ora.



Cicetta...

Sarebbe bello che le persone fossero o stronze totali o meraviglie totali...
Sì, qualche volta un misto di bellezza e bruttezza, di stronzaggine e affetto, è più difficile da sopportare che un buon, solido stronzo totale.
E il perchè, è facile da intuire.

Ma non può avere finto per due anni. 

Se dici che stavate bene, che così, che colà, è difficile che tu ti sia ingannata completamente. E quindi io credo che affetto ce ne sia stato.

Ma finire una storia, spesso tira fuori il peggio di noi.

E rischia di sporcare quello che di bello c'era stato. Ecco perchè dicevo "capisco"... è peggio quando vedi scosse le cose che credevi, quando pensi di dover accettare il fatto che ti eri ingannata... quando pensi di dover accettare che la persona che pensavi di conoscere in realtà non esisteva.

Ma tu questo, soprattutto ora che sei fresca fresca e in confusione totale, non lo puoi sapere. Non lo sai.
Lascialo da parte. Mettici un bel punto interrogativo sopra, e mettilo da parte.

Ci sono cose che sono più importanti.

Prenditi cura di te. C'è chi può "permettersi il lusso" di crogiolarsi un pò nel dolore, anzi, gli fa bene. C'è chi deve dedicarsi molte più attenzioni.
Tu devi dedicarti più attenzioni.
Per te e per tuo figlio.

Non puoi distruggerti per questa storia. 
Non ne hai la facoltà. Non puoi, non devi.


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma si faceva altre nel periodo in cui non eravate insieme?
> Perchè non rispondi a questa cosa della fedeltà?


si, penso di si.
ho spiegato più sopra.
non era questione di fedeltà.
on stavamo insieme, anche se ci comportavamo come s elo fossimo.
ma non stavamo insieme perché lui non accettava:
a- mio figlio
b- che non potevamo avere figli un giorno
non è che nn stavam insieme perché lui aveva detta che si voleva scopare altre.
anzi lui sosteneva di essere molto, molto...attratto da me, fisicamente, sessualmente.
lo diceva lui.
inoltre io gli avevo più volte detto che se scopava me, ok, ma solo me.
altrimenti le altre, noi amici, ma me no.
gli avevo spiegato i motivi del mo rapporto col sesso, e mi era costato taaanta fatica.
ma, come dice brunetta, lui è un 'diversamente sensibile', ovvero uno stronzo e un caso clinico.
inoltre prendevo la pillola.
infine mi ero allontanata da lui volontariamente, senza chiedere nulla....mi cerca e mi riscopa e poi.....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> si, penso di si.
> ho spiegato più sopra.
> non era questione di fedeltà.
> on stavamo insieme, anche se ci comportavamo come s elo fossimo.
> ...


e poi cosa?
cosa é successo?
prendevi la pillola e non avete usato il preservativo? C'entra qualcosa con questo?


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> si, penso di si.
> ho spiegato più sopra.
> non era questione di fedeltà.
> on stavamo insieme, anche se ci comportavamo come s elo fossimo.
> ...



Ok, ma gli avevi detto chiaramente che il discorso valeva anche se non vi frequentavate? Cioè, "se non ci frequentiamo non tornare se ti fai altre nel frattempo"

Scusa ma quando non ci si frequenta...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> si, penso di si.
> ho spiegato più sopra.
> non era questione di fedeltà.
> on stavamo insieme, anche se ci comportavamo come s elo fossimo.
> ...


Cioè non stavate insieme in quei due mesi e lui é stato con altre? Capisco giusto?
E che doveva fare scusa?!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo dici ora.
> Horby ha bisogno di un po' di tempo.


Si, certo. Vorrei solo farle capire che ora sta malissimo ma prima o poi se ne esce. Anche a me sembrava che non avrei mai smesso di soffrire per lui invece poi è successo. Prima o poi passa. Piano piano... Vorrei solo farle un po' di coraggio


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok, ma gli avevi detto chiaramente che il discorso valeva anche se non vi frequentavate? Cioè, "se non ci frequentiamo non tornare se ti fai altre nel frattempo"
> 
> Scusa ma quando non ci si frequenta...


Ma scusa se mi lasci io perchè non devo frequentare altre?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Giugno 2014)

Io ho l'impressione che ci sia qualcosa di più importante di fondo, di più grosso... e che Horby non riesca a dirlo.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> no, conte, dai, queste sono scuse.
> ma quale poveruomo ma quali misure.
> non puoi dire a una e perché non possiamo avere figli, e poi ti scopi altre.
> scusami, ma il discorso qua è diverso.
> ...


Perchè lo ami?
Che ha di così speciale?


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

si farfalla.
ho rispsosto, non era questione di fedeltà perché non stavamo insime, anche se ci comportavamo che se lo fossimo.
ma non stavamo insieme perché:
a- lui non accettava mio figlio
b- non potevamo avere figli ungiorno
non è che non stavamo insieme perché lui diceva che voleva scoparsi altre.
anzi diceva che era molto attratto da me fisicamente, sessualmente.
tanto che quando  avevamo deciso di essere solo amici non si riusciva perché lui...
ma oltretutto io gli avevo spiegato le mie difficoltà col sesso, facendo anche taaaanta fatica.
gli avevo detto, per me puoi andare con chi vuoi, ma non venire con me.
inoltre prendevo la pillola.
non so. non è colpa sua.


----------



## disincantata (16 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cioè non stavate insieme in quei due mesi e lui é stato con altre? Capisco giusto?
> E che doveva fare scusa?!


Infatti. Ingenua a pensare che uno stia due mesi con le mani in mano.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> si farfalla.
> ho rispsosto, non era questione di fedeltà perché non stavamo insime, anche se ci comportavamo che se lo fossimo.
> ma non stavamo insieme perché:
> a- lui non accettava mio figlio
> ...


Il problema è cbe è andato con altre senza preservativo e non te l'ha detto?


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cicetta...
> 
> Sarebbe bello che le persone fossero o stronze totali o meraviglie totali...
> Sì, qualche volta un misto di bellezza e bruttezza, di stronzaggine e affetto, è più difficile da sopportare che un buon, solido stronzo totale.
> ...


si, alcune di queste cose me le dice.
si, vero, più difficile un mezzo stronzo.
si, vorrei che li conoscessi.
so che capisci.
non, non so, mi manca tanto.
lui le sapeva queste cose, tutte queste.
non poteva fare a meno di cercarmi?


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema è cbe è andato con altre senza preservativo e non te l'ha detto?


ma farfalla ma  ma che vuoi che ne sappia cosa hanno usato, non ci voglio neppure pensare .
però mi hai fatto anche sorridere...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ma farfalla ma  ma che vuoi che ne sappia cosa hanno usato, non ci voglio neppure pensare .
> però mi hai fatto anche sorridere...


beh a me importerebbe saperlo


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ma farfalla ma  ma che vuoi che ne sappia cosa hanno usato, non ci voglio neppure pensare .
> però mi hai fatto anche sorridere...


Scusa ma allora proprio non capisco quale sia stato il problema e il riferimento alla pillola. 
Giuro che non ti seguo
Se non stavate insieme e lui é andato con altre perché ti incazzi?


----------



## Nicka (16 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa ma allora proprio non capisco quale sia stato il problema e il riferimento alla pillola.
> Giuro che non ti seguo
> Se non stavate insieme e lui é andato con altre perché ti incazzi?


Stavolta ti quoto io...
Sto leggendo, ma non ci sto capendo niente!


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2014)

Forse ha ragione clem c'è altro che non riesce ad esprimere ?


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Magari hai ragione tu.
> 
> Ma io la vedo da una prospettiva più ampia.
> 
> ...


già, la conclusione è questa.
si infatti, ne dava responsabilità al figlio.
codardo.
però si, sono confusa, come dice brunetta, e stanca.
strano, ho sempre sonno.
io ho da sempre problemi di insonnia.
devo mettere ordine.
ordine che c'era, c'era, e per me l'ordine è essenziale quanto difficile da stabilire.
e lui lo ha scopaginato.
e lo ha fatto per NULLA.
neppure che non avesse scopato......


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa ma allora proprio non capisco quale sia stato il problema e il riferimento alla pillola.
> Giuro che non ti seguo
> Se non stavate insieme e lui é andato con altre perché ti incazzi?


perché era come se, più che se stessimo insieme.
non so come scriverlo, non posso dire i dettagli.
io ho avuto dei particolari problemi di cui lui era a conoscenza.
poi se non ti do fastidio te li scrivo in privato.
lui diceva che mi voleva bene.
sapeva che mi avrebbe fatta soffrire molto.
non ci vedevamo più, poteva fare quello che voleva.
ma lui è tornato a scoparsi ANCHE me, SENZA dirmi del resto, e tale resto comunque sarà continuato....
l'iniziativa l'ha presa lui.
la pillola era per spiegare un po' il nostro rapporto....


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io ho l'impressione che ci sia qualcosa di più importante di fondo, di più grosso... e che Horby non riesca a dirlo.


Anch'io ho questa sensazione.
Dirà quel che si sente quando e se vorrà.


----------



## disincantata (16 Giugno 2014)

Approfitta del sonno x riposarsi ed avrai le idee più chiare.

hai se ricordo bene circa 50 anni quindi un po' si esperienza dovresti averla.

Se hai letto il forum prima non dovresti essere sorpresa per un inganno.

Sempre di inganno si possa parlare visto il tuo distacco.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> perché era come se, più che se stessimo insieme.
> non so come scriverlo, non posso dire i dettagli.
> io ho avuto dei particolari problemi di cui lui era a conoscenza.
> poi se non ti do fastidio te li scrivo in privato.
> ...


Ma certo che non mi da fastidio
Lui so é scopato te dopo che in quei due mesi si é scopato altre. Non sai se é continuato dopo.
Non puoi chiedere a un uomo di non stare con te e di non scopare con altre perchè magari dopo 6 mesi tornate insieme.
Quello che ti deve interessare é che se prendevi la pillola lui in quei mesi abbia avuto rapporti protetti. Se non l'ha fatto ed è tornato da te senza prendere precauzioni anche con te allora é uno stronzo vero. Altrimenti davvero per quello che leggo non ha senso l'incazzarsi.


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

almeno oggi non gli ho scritto.
grazie a voi. ma non rigrazio troppo altrimenti spider si incazza.
a proposito, dov'è?
crollo dal sonno nonostante il malessere, ma.
forse mi arriva finalmente il ciclo, questo mi rende tanto nervosa.
dai ditemi di spider che mi distraggo


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Approfitta del sonno x riposarsi ed avrai le idee più chiare.
> 
> hai se ricordo bene circa 50 anni quindi un po' si esperienza dovresti averla.
> 
> ...


si ho quasi 44 anni purtroppo.
no, non sono sorpresa, no.
poi lui un po' lo conosco.
si, non è esattamente un inganno, ma fa schifo comunque, secondo me.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> si ho quasi 44 anni purtroppo.
> no, non sono sorpresa, no.
> poi lui un po' lo conosco.
> si, non è esattamente un inganno, ma fa schifo comunque, secondo me.


Abbiamo la stesa etá


----------



## Horny (16 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io ho questa sensazione.
> Dirà quel che si sente quando e se vorrà.


cosa intendete con questo?
io vorrei dire tutto


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> perché era come se, più che se stessimo insieme.
> non so come scriverlo, non posso dire i dettagli.
> io ho avuto dei particolari problemi di cui lui era a conoscenza.
> poi se non ti do fastidio te li scrivo in privato.
> ...


Mi ricordi, senza offesa per nessuno, Daniele. Magari tu non l'hai mai letto ma gli altri sì.
Allo stesso modo hai fatto carico e fai carico a un uomo dei tuoi problemi antecedenti.
Nessuno può sentirsi responsabile del passato di una persona e dei traumi che ha subito.
Io ti capisco perché, per la mia storia, non sopporterei minime bugie, preferirei una verità brutale. Ma nessuno potrebbe essere la valvola di scarico di miei dolori precedenti.
Chiunque si sentisse così responsabilizzato si tirerebbe indietro.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> cosa intendete con questo?
> io vorrei dire tutto


Che più scrivi più non capiamo cosa ha fatto quest'uomo per farti stare male. Quindi o c'è dell'altro o davvero diventa difficile non prendere le sue difese


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> cosa intendete con questo?
> io vorrei dire tutto


C'è qualcosa che potrebbe aiutarci a capirti che sentiamo che non sappiamo.
Certo i disturbi alimentari dicono già molto.


----------



## Horny (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è qualcosa che potrebbe aiutarci a capirti che sentiamo che non sappiamo.
> Certo i disturbi alimentari dicono già molto.


Ci sono tante cose, brunetta, non è semplice.
io ho bisogno di dire tutto di me.
ho pensato, Nausicaa, che scavare qua in pubblico dentro quelle chat, e dentro il rapporto con lui, sarà soprattutto elaborare quanto ho già scavato dentro di me, di me, del vuoto mio, che ho da sempre, di cui ho bisogno di parlare.
anche se mi costerà tante energie.
forse ho bisogno di un pubblico che non mi conosca.
io ho pochissimi amici.
non mi confido poi


----------



## Horny (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi ricordi, senza offesa per nessuno, Daniele. Magari tu non l'hai mai letto ma gli altri sì.
> Allo stesso modo hai fatto carico e fai carico a un uomo dei tuoi problemi antecedenti.
> Nessuno può sentirsi responsabile del passato di una persona e dei traumi che ha subito.
> Io ti capisco perché, per la mia storia, non sopporterei minime bugie, preferirei una verità brutale. Ma nessuno potrebbe essere la valvola di scarico di miei dolori precedenti.
> Chiunque si sentisse così responsabilizzato si tirerebbe indietro.


brunatta, conosco Daniele.
no, io sono molto obiettiva e severa con me stessa.
non ho fatto carico a lui del mio dolore, anzi.
l mio vuoto originario lo conosco.
certo lui mi ha anche aiutata, si
non si è tirato indietro perché responsabilizzato, però.
anzi, io ero molto tollerante, mi accontentavo
quindi mi ha aiutata perché conoscendo il mio vuota per mia madre, razionalizzavo e riducevo aspettative al minimo
e un punto nodale questo.
appena riesco proseguo.
ps
non sono una sprovveduta.
no paragone con Daniele, che arrabbiato con modo, mentre io solo con me stessa


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2014)

*Horby*

Cerca di capire una cosa.Il problema non è lui ma sei tu.Lui ti ha calpestata perchè era una merda ed era MENO coinvolto.Tu hai permesso che ti calpestasse.


----------



## gas (17 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> *brunatta*, conosco Daniele.
> no, io sono molto obiettiva e severa con me stessa.
> non ho fatto carico a lui del mio dolore, anzi.
> l mio vuoto originario lo conosco.
> ...


chi è? :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Ci sono tante cose, brunetta, non è semplice.
> io ho bisogno di dire tutto di me.
> ho pensato, Nausicaa, che scavare qua in pubblico dentro quelle chat, e dentro il rapporto con lui, sarà soprattutto elaborare quanto ho già scavato dentro di me, di me, del vuoto mio, che ho da sempre, di cui ho bisogno di parlare.
> anche se mi costerà tante energie.
> ...


e fai bene...
Ma insomma cosa aveva sto uomo di speciale?

Ho pensato a te stamattina finchè mi lavavo la faccia...

E la riflessione è caduta sempre sui bisogni...

Vediamo tu parli come una donna che ha bisogno di un compagno.

Non so se riesco a spiegarmi, ma vedi, secondo me, si sta bene in coppia quando i membri sono full optional...e acconci alla bisogna...

Ho imparato sai a mie spese...

Esempio io sono un focosissimo amante...
Tu vieni lì quatta quatta sul divano

e ovvio io ti salto addosso no?

Invece magari tu volevi che in quel momento io anzichè essere focoso amante
fossi orecchio che ti ascolta...

L'ho capito da una protesta no?
Le dissi e basta con sta storia dell'ascoltarti che ho le orecchie fumanti...

Lei mi rispose...
E io ho la vagina che fuma...sei sempre lì...

Però è anche vero che lei sagacemente ha imparato
che chiedere favori al conte

è bene dopo che lo si è ciulato
allora lui è lì tutto inebetito e ti concede metà del suo regno...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Occhio con il confidarti
Sovente non è volontà di aiutarti

ma solo pruderie di conoscere i dolori altrui.


----------



## Horny (17 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cerca di capire una cosa.Il problema non è lui ma sei tu.Lui ti ha calpestata perchè era una merda ed era MENO coinvolto.Tu hai permesso che ti calpestasse.


Si, oscuro, vero, ma un problema alla volta.
qua si sta cercando di capire anche quanto merda sia lui.
lo scopo finale e trovare il rimedio migliore per me.
lui non lo frequento più ma non voglio cadere vittima di altre merda.
ma io non sono neppure certa di essere davvero una vittima...magari mi creao io queste situazioni apposta, magari deve fare anni di analisi per capire perché.
se invece lui è una merda completa, la diagnosi sarà diversa anche per me.


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2014)

*Horby*



horby ha detto:


> Si, oscuro, vero, ma un problema alla volta.
> qua si sta cercando di capire anche quanto merda sia lui.
> lo scopo finale e trovare il rimedio migliore per me.
> lui non lo frequento più ma non voglio cadere vittima di altre merda.
> ...


Horby lui è solo una grande opportunista e cinico,tanto merda poca merda cosa cambia?c'è da capire quanto sei fragile tu e perchè....


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Si, oscuro, vero, ma un problema alla volta.
> qua si sta cercando di capire anche quanto merda sia lui.
> lo scopo finale e trovare il rimedio migliore per me.
> lui non lo frequento più ma non voglio cadere vittima di altre merda.
> ...


Per me resti un enigma
É da ieri che ti penso e non capisco...


----------



## Horny (17 Giugno 2014)

Conte, io volevo amante, ma non a prezzo dell'ascolto.
questo lui non ha voluto capirlo. Perché è superficiale. Ma anche perché gli faceva comodo.
non certo perché io non avessi parlato chiaro.
certo io sono educata, non pretendo, quando chiedo aspetto, non martello la gente ripetendo ogni giorno i medesimi concetti.
se a uno serve questo, non è uomo per me.
non era il suo casi.
voglio un compagno?
intendi così ? A prescindere?
no, non credo.
sono una che fa fatica a non stare sola. Sempre stata.
in più ho un figlio.
Cosa ha di speciale!?
che lo tollero meglio del resto dell'umanità?
che lo amo coi difetti?
che non lo idealizzo?
che mi fa ridere anche se ora lo detesto?
che mi fa tenerezza come mio figlio?
che è stronzo e egoista come mia madre?
Che ha gli gli occhi di , mio padre?
Poi  non so più cosa sia reale e cosa immaginato, colore occhi a parte.


----------



## Horny (17 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per me resti un enigma
> É da ieri che ti penso e non capisco...


Scusa, intendevo io fare analisi, se lo vedo una merda e non lo è. O prima positivo e non lo era. 
Proietto le mie emozioni sugli altri?
mi cerco situazioni senza .... Per stare male?
non so....cosa esattamente non capisci?
io non ci capisco nulla, mi pareva di avere idee tanto chiare 2 mesi fa!


----------



## Horny (17 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Horby lui è solo una grande opportunista e cinico,tanto merda poca merda cosa cambia?c'è da capire quanto sei fragile tu e perchè....


Oscuro, nel senso
o
E. Cinico e opportunista, quindi una merda, e allora... Io devo fare un trapianto di cervello, 
o
e solo umano e io lo vedo come una merda. Perché? 

Fragile, come molti.
questo si Sto arrivando!, ma che tipo di fragilità?


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Scusa, intendevo io fare analisi, se lo vedo una merda e non lo è. O prima positivo e non lo era.
> Proietto le mie emozioni sugli altri?
> mi cerco situazioni senza .... Per stare male?
> non so....cosa esattamente non capisci?
> io non ci capisco nulla, mi pareva di avere idee tanto chiare 2 mesi fa!



Faccio fatica anche io a capire certe cose... una cosa in particolare sta lasciando tutti abbastanza perplessi...

Tu ti sei arrabbiata eprchè in quei due mesi che NON vi frequentavate è andato con altre... ma è una cosa che si dà per scontata... se non ci si frequenta, non sussiste vincolo di fedeltà...
Ho capito che tu dici che non c'entra la fedeltà ma il rispetto per un tuo personale sentire... ma ammetto che se si trattasse di me, anche avendo giurato a qualcuno che non sarei andata con altri, nel tempo in cui penso che la relazione sia chiusa mi sento libera... e quando, per qualche motivo, la relazione si instaura di nuovo, non mi sento colpevole... non mi passa neppure per l'anticamera del cervello di dirlo... o di pensare che non dovrei ricominciare la relazione...

Allora qui è chiaro che c'è qualcosa che non torna, qualcosa che tu non dici chiaramente... non è che devi per forza dircelo, figuriamoci, però capirai che la situazione rimane confusa ai nostri occhi.

Questo non toglie che secondo me quella relazione non ti stava facendo benissimo, perchè tu desideravi di più.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Scusa, intendevo io fare analisi, se lo vedo una merda e non lo è. O prima positivo e non lo era.
> Proietto le mie emozioni sugli altri?
> mi cerco situazioni senza .... Per stare male?
> non so....cosa esattamente non capisci?
> io non ci capisco nulla, mi pareva di avere idee tanto chiare 2 mesi fa!


Non capisco cosa ha fatto di sbagliato quest'uomo e perchè sei incazzata e ogni volta che ti chiedo spiegazioni non rispondi o sei evasiva. Bada che è un tuo assoluto diritto esserlo ma diventa difficile capire


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2014)

*Horby*



horby ha detto:


> Oscuro, nel senso
> o
> E. Cinico e opportunista, quindi una merda, e allora... Io devo fare un trapianto di cervello,
> o
> ...


E se la tua fosse solo paura di restare sola?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Faccio fatica anche io a capire certe cose... una cosa in particolare sta lasciando tutti abbastanza perplessi...
> 
> Tu ti sei arrabbiata eprchè in quei due mesi che NON vi frequentavate è andato con altre... ma è una cosa che si dà per scontata... se non ci si frequenta, non sussiste vincolo di fedeltà...
> Ho capito che tu dici che non c'entra la fedeltà ma il rispetto per un tuo personale sentire... ma ammetto che se si trattasse di me, anche avendo giurato a qualcuno che non sarei andata con altri, nel tempo in cui penso che la relazione sia chiusa mi sento libera... e quando, per qualche motivo, la relazione si instaura di nuovo, non mi sento colpevole... non mi passa neppure per l'anticamera del cervello di dirlo... o di pensare che non dovrei ricominciare la relazione...
> ...


Oh menomale che non sono l'unica a pensarlo


----------



## Horny (17 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Faccio fatica anche io a capire certe cose... una cosa in particolare sta lasciando tutti abbastanza perplessi...
> 
> Tu ti sei arrabbiata eprchè in quei due mesi che NON vi frequentavate è andato con altre... ma è una cosa che si dà per scontata... se non ci si frequenta, non sussiste vincolo di fedeltà...
> Ho capito che tu dici che non c'entra la fedeltà ma il rispetto per un tuo personale sentire... ma ammetto che se si trattasse di me, anche avendo giurato a qualcuno che non sarei andata con altri, nel tempo in cui penso che la relazione sia chiusa mi sento libera... e quando, per qualche motivo, la relazione si instaura di nuovo, non mi sento colpevole... non mi passa neppure per l'anticamera del cervello di dirlo... o di pensare che non dovrei ricominciare la relazione...
> ...


No, un attimo, io sono incazzata perché penso che queste frequentazioni proseguano.
e anche perché lui, avendo e mantenendo altre frequentazioni, è venuto a ricercarmi.
e anche perché si è rifiutato di parlarne, e poi ha detto che lui era single e faceva quel cazzo che voleva, appunto, ma non con me.


----------



## Horny (17 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E se la tua fosse solo paura di restare sola?


escludo, ho il problema opposto.
poi la paura della solitudine l'abbiamo in qualche misura tutti.
forse paura di trovare qualcuno più adatto?


----------



## Horny (17 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa ha fatto di sbagliato quest'uomo e perchè sei incazzata e ogni volta che ti chiedo spiegazioni non rispondi o sei evasiva. Bada che è un tuo assoluto diritto esserlo ma diventa difficile capire



Perché evasiva?
e che non sono certa di nulla, ma il disagio comunque preesisteva questa storia di ora, come dice Nausicaa.
io al limite questa sfida ultima la voglio sfruttare per uscirne....


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> No, un attimo, io sono incazzata perché *penso che queste frequentazioni proseguano*.
> e anche perché lui, avendo e *mantenendo* altre frequentazioni, è venuto a ricercarmi.
> e anche perché si è rifiutato di parlarne, e poi ha detto che lui era single e faceva quel cazzo che voleva, appunto, ma non con me.



Ma non ne sei certa.

Sul fatto che si sia rifiutato di parlarne..
Se io vado a letto con Giambrogio e poi io e Seth ci rimettiamo assieme, non mi sembra corretto parlargli di Giambrogio. Anche se ritenessi di doverlo informare, più che un "sì è vero sono andata con Giambrogio" non lo direi, per rispetto verso Giambrogio.
Io non vorrei che un uomo raccontasse di me alle altre. 

Sul _modo_ in cui ha risposto.. ti ha risposto così in modo arrogante, dal nulla, mentre tu eri tutta tenerona, o mentre eravate già un bel pezzo avanti nella strada dell'incazzatura?
E' diverso.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma non ne sei certa.
> 
> Sul fatto che si sia rifiutato di parlarne..
> Se io vado a letto con Giambrogio e poi io e Seth ci rimettiamo assieme, non mi sembra corretto parlargli di Giambrogio. Anche se ritenessi di doverlo informare, più che un "sì è vero sono andata con Giambrogio" non lo direi, per rispetto verso Giambrogio.
> ...


ah.
OT. io ero convinta che seth fosse il tuo migliore amico gay.....
non so perche...ho sempre letto seth qui seth li, ma non ho mai chiesto chi fosse in realta....poi mi rciordo che partecipo all acquisto del forum e ho detto: allora e' il suo migliore amico....e poi non so perche sono giunta alla conclusione che fosse gay...
chiedo venia


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah.
> OT. io ero convinta che seth fosse il tuo migliore amico gay.....
> non so perche...ho sempre letto seth qui seth li, ma non ho mai chiesto chi fosse in realta....poi mi rciordo che partecipo all acquisto del forum e ho detto: allora e' il suo migliore amico....e poi non so perche sono giunta alla conclusione che fosse gay...
> chiedo venia




L'ultima volta che ho controllato NON era gay 
Ora ricontrollo e ti faccio sapere


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> L'ultima volta che ho controllato NON era gay
> Ora ricontrollo e ti faccio sapere


be ma leggendo adesso lo vedo bene...stavate insieme!!!!
ha ragione brunetta ...io vedo gay e bsx ovunque


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> be ma leggendo adesso lo vedo bene...stavate insieme!!!!
> ha ragione brunetta ...io vedo gay e bsx ovunque



Non abbiamo smesso di frequentarci, stavo facendo un esempio a Hornby.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non abbiamo smesso di frequentarci, stavo facendo un esempio a Hornby.


scusami 
non sapevo....
ora lo so.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Giugno 2014)

*horby*

parlando di calcio.

il calcio è un gioco bellissimo da praticare, moltissimi te lo confermeranno.
per giocare a calcio però bisogna correre. se non vuoi correre non puoi giocare a calcio.
puoi giocarlo con la playstation, ma non è altrettanto bello.

ecco. il tuo tizio mi sembra uno che sta giocando con la playstation, mentre tu VORRESTI una partita vera, dove si corre, ci si anticipa, si scambia la palla, ci si scontra, si cade, ci si rialza...si fa goal e si prendono goal...

mettiti in quest'ottica: lui ha voluto giocare un gioco in cui correre è fondamentale, ma per moltissimi plausibili motivi che a te non devono interessare, non era in grado o non voleva farlo
tu sei stata la squadra _avversaria _con cui poteva giocare un'ottima partita, ma l'ha volutamente abbassata di livello, pur mostrandosi a te come un giocatore in grado di fare i numeri di Messi.
tu, pur avendo capito come gioca, hai voluto dargli la possibilità di una seconda partita. adesso sei nel momento in cui tiri le somme e valuti se ne sia valsa la pena: è assolutamente normale sentirsi come ti senti.

ricordati che sei stata tu a decidere se entrare in partita con lui, e come.
e così deciderai di uscirne.

secondo me la decisione l'hai già presa, sta qualche spanna avanti a te: solo che quelle poche spanne adesso ti sembrano chilometri. per riportarle alla loro normale proporzione devi alzarti un po'...è un piccolo trucco, se vogliamo, ma ti farà vedere quanto poca distanza sono dal momento in cui ti sarai riparametrata con te stessa.


----------



## matthew (17 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La penso per gran parte come te (sulla fedeltà, mi pare che lui almeno silentemente avallasse la richiesta di esclusività).
> Ma penso anche che lei lo sappia, in realtà... basta leggere il titolo del 3D... e penso che anche per questo le faccia così male...


Come al solito, la difficoltà di combinare chiarezza, proprie esigenze e rispetto del prossimo è un'arte che non tutti possiedono e sanno congiungere tale da rendere una situazione come quella di horty la meno "problematica" da vivere. C'è sempre qualcosa che manca o che "sfugge" e che, inevitabilmente, fa degenerare un rapporto in cui le esigenze reciproche fanno la parte del leone, cambiando e crescendo nel tempo (anche se solo per un membro della coppia).
Spiace soltanto scoprire, nella maggior parte dei casi, che uno dei due membri della coppia si abbandona totalmente alle proprie esigenze (trasformate in egoismo), dimenticandosi, ovviamente, di essere innanzitutto chiari e, soprattutto, del rispetto dell'altro.


----------



## Horny (17 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma non ne sei certa.
> 
> Sul fatto che si sia rifiutato di parlarne..
> Se io vado a letto con Giambrogio e poi io e Seth ci rimettiamo assieme, non mi sembra corretto parlargli di Giambrogio. Anche se ritenessi di doverlo informare, più che un "sì è vero sono andata con Giambrogio" non lo direi, per rispetto verso Giambrogio.
> ...


Non sono certa, ma.....se lui non mi risponde...io mica indago, assumo l'ipotesi peggiore.
peggio, prima chiede perché sti pipponi.
poi dice che il discorso e un altro non quello....
poi che non so cosa dico e meglio non ci vediamo più 
poi ancor,a che lui è single e scopa chi vuole

Forse meglio che abbiamo chiarito, io è lui, che la mia tolleranza non comprende proprio assolutamente certi comportamenti, e se ha pensato così...pensava male ma....strano lo pensasse.....visto che ne avevamo parlato......poi appena si tocca argomento mi dice basta non ci vediamo più, quindi per lui contano più le scopate occasionali di me.
questo mi pare un pochino troppo.....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma non ne sei certa.
> 
> Sul fatto che si sia rifiutato di parlarne..
> Se io vado a letto con Giambrogio e poi io e Seth ci rimettiamo assieme, non mi sembra corretto parlargli di Giambrogio. Anche se ritenessi di doverlo informare, più che un "sì è vero sono andata con Giambrogio" non lo direi, per rispetto verso Giambrogio.
> ...


Ma Giambrogio ti dava i cioccolatini quando avevi un certo languorino?


----------



## Horny (17 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> parlando di calcio.
> 
> il calcio è un gioco bellissimo da praticare, moltissimi te lo confermeranno.
> per giocare a calcio però bisogna correre. se non vuoi correre non puoi giocare a calcio.
> ...


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma Giambrogio ti dava i cioccolatini quando avevi un certo languorino?



Giambrogio.. ho voglia di qualcosa di buono... 



(o come diceva la mia anichetta... "Contessa, come lo gradisce oggi?" "Mmmm... di dietro Ambrogio grazie")


----------



## Horny (17 Giugno 2014)

Io da novembre a marzo ho fatto una analisi profonda di me, ho corretto tanti comportamenti, e poi ho agito un po' come mi consiglia forse Nausicaa ora.
ma adesso non ci riesco, o non so...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Io da novembre a marzo ho fatto una analisi profonda di me, ho corretto tanti comportamenti, e poi ho agito un po' come mi consiglia forse Nausicaa ora.
> ma adesso non ci riesco, o non so...


Ci vuole tempo



più che altro io ancora non ho capito il nocciolo del litigio


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ci vuole tempo
> 
> 
> 
> più che altro io ancora non ho capito il nocciolo del litigio



Lei pensa che lui sia tornato da lei mentre ancora andava a letto con altre.
Lui si è schermito, non le è risultato convincente, ha cominciato ad inalberarsi, hanno cominciato a volare parole grosse, e patatrac.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Perché evasiva?
> e che non sono certa di nulla, ma il disagio comunque preesisteva questa storia di ora, come dice Nausicaa.
> io al limite questa sfida ultima la voglio sfruttare per uscirne....


Ma hai prove che proseguano? Lui che ti dice?
Quello che ha fatto in quei due mesi, da uomo libero non sono affari tuoi, può anche non parlartene
Ripeto lo deve fare se non ha preso precauzioni, questo si.
Ora sta con te, perchè dubiti di lui?


----------



## Horny (17 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma hai prove che proseguano? Lui che ti dice?
> Quello che ha fatto in quei due mesi, da uomo libero non sono affari tuoi, può anche non parlartene
> Ripeto lo deve fare se non ha preso precauzioni, questo si.
> Ora sta con te, perchè dubiti di lui?


no farfalla, non sta con me.
allora, a dicembre gli ho detto: ok, non vuoi stare con me per figlio etc. ma io non posso più fare sesso se tu non mi vuoi davvero, perché tu dimostri che non mi vuoi.....etc.......ho pure pianto.
vado in montagna con figlio.
mi cerca lui.
decidiamo di restare amici.
torno.
mi cerca lui.
ci vediamo.
come l'ho detto sopra.
prima cosa che fa mi bacia, accarezza etc.
mi irrigidisco...
mi allontano
.....
e sta volta uguale,
e ha osato dire che ero io che non gli permettevo di essere solo amico!!!

scusate, forse ho sbagliato a porre la questione e per questo non si capiva.
a parer mio questa volta ci sono inoltre le aggravanti che ho già detto: mi ero allontanata per due mesi, non aveva certo bisogno di sesso etc. ma non intendevo assolutamente dire che lui mi avesse tradita come se fossimo sposati/fidanzati/etc. non questo il torto che gli attribuisco (in aggiunta a utto il resto, naturalmente)


i


----------



## Horny (17 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lei pensa che lui sia tornato da lei mentre ancora andava a letto con altre.
> Lui si è schermito, non le è risultato convincente, ha cominciato ad inalberarsi, hanno cominciato a volare parole grosse, e patatrac.


si, esatto.
e riconosco persino che io, in qualche misura, l'ho sfruttato come pretesto.
tanto avevo visto già che nulla era cambiato.....


----------



## Horny (17 Giugno 2014)

matthew ha detto:


> Come al solito, la difficoltà di combinare chiarezza, proprie esigenze e rispetto del prossimo è un'arte che non tutti possiedono e sanno congiungere tale da rendere una situazione come quella di horty la meno "problematica" da vivere. C'è sempre qualcosa che manca o che "sfugge" e che, inevitabilmente, fa degenerare un rapporto in cui le esigenze reciproche fanno la parte del leone, cambiando e crescendo nel tempo (anche se solo per un membro della coppia).
> Spiace soltanto scoprire, nella maggior parte dei casi, che uno dei due membri della coppia si abbandona totalmente alle proprie esigenze (trasformate in egoismo), dimenticandosi, ovviamente, di essere innanzitutto chiari e, soprattutto, del rispetto dell'altro.


:up: verde
non so...a me pare così chiaro questo ragionamento, no? che dite?
io, guardate, le mie esigenze le ho analizzate bene e, di fronte alle sue, le ho messe da parte taaaante volte.
ora anche il fatto...dopo 2 anni neppure ci vediamo per parlare....normale per voi?


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> :up: verde
> non so...a me pare così chiaro questo ragionamento, no? che dite?
> io, guardate, le mie esigenze le ho analizzate bene e, di fronte alle sue, le ho messe da parte taaaante volte.
> ora anche il fatto...dopo 2 anni neppure ci vediamo per parlare....*normale per voi*?



Ciccia, non ne ho la più pallida idea... ora come ora non si capisce se hai dato di matto e lui è fuggito incazzato, o se è venuta fuori la persona egoista che è in lui e, scoperto, è fuggito... non si capisce. Era già stata chiusa due mesi fa... ora quanto è "durata" prima della lite? Visti, litigato, sparito? Oppure insieme per qualche tempo e poi lite?


----------



## Horny (17 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciccia, non ne ho la più pallida idea... ora come ora non si capisce se hai dato di matto e lui è fuggito incazzato, o se è venuta fuori la persona egoista che è in lui e, scoperto, è fuggito... non si capisce. Era già stata chiusa due mesi fa... ora quanto è "durata" prima della lite? Visti, litigato, sparito? Oppure insieme per qualche tempo e poi lite?



si, non lo capisco neppure io questo.
ma la mancanza di considerazione per le mie esigenze c'era pure prima. per me eh.

allora no no, figuriamoci. non avrei posto neppue la questione fosse stato così.
marzo e aprile non ci vediamo.
inizio maggio ricomincia per un mese fino a mercoledì.
da giovedì lite
uhmmm.....allora, forse priuù la prima, nausicaa, sullo specifico episodio la risposta è la prima.
comunque io penso sia un egoista e lui l'ha anche ammesso, indipendentemente da questo.
salvo poi dire che lui è egoista per difesa, e che con me non lo è stato.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> si, non lo capisco neppure io questo.
> *ma la mancanza di considerazione per le mie esigenze c'era pure prima.* per me eh.
> 
> allora no no, figuariamoci.
> ...



Questo sì.
Ed è a questo che dovresti pensare... poi, la fine di una storia spesso è brutta, non di rado tira fuori il peggio di entrambi... meglio concentrarsi sui motivi reali per cui una relazione non può continuare.


----------



## Horny (17 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Questo sì.
> Ed è a questo che dovresti pensare... poi, la fine di una storia spesso è brutta, non di rado tira fuori il peggio di entrambi... meglio concentrarsi sui motivi reali per cui una relazione non può continuare.


già, che poi sono quelli che fanno male.
io che fosse egoista l'ho sempre saputo.
mi piaceva anche per quello, in una certa misura.
e credo che io gli piacessi anche per la mia generosità.


----------



## Horny (17 Giugno 2014)

vabene.
ora però devo evitare di scusarmi con lui.
non devo vederlo ne sentirlo più.
giusto?
se dovevo dare di matto a quel modo....lo scopo era giusto no?
ero già stata elegante tante volte prima.


----------



## Horny (17 Giugno 2014)

e allora perché mi sento come se ci fosse qualcosa di non chiaro?
io mi conosco, sinché non ho visto chiaro io non mi dò pace.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Horby lui è solo una grande opportunista e cinico,tanto merda poca merda cosa cambia?c'è da capire quanto sei fragile tu e perchè....


Quoto


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> L'ultima volta che ho controllato NON era gay
> Ora ricontrollo e ti faccio sapere


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:mi raccomando controlla bene


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> be ma leggendo adesso lo vedo bene...stavate insieme!!!!
> ha ragione brunetta ...io vedo gay e bsx ovunque


Ma lo sai che gli agnellini fanno gola ai lupi veri  e presunti ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Horny (17 Giugno 2014)

non lo so, io lui non lo capisco.
domenica mi chiama per vederci a pranzo.
io non potevo (sono in piscina con mio figlio)
lunedì quasi non mi risponde ai messaggi.
(non ieri, lunedì scorso)
gli dico: sai, domenica volevo stare con te.
lui: ma eri con tuo figlio
io: magari non chiamarmi all'ultimo minuto...
lui: be' potevi chiamare tu
......................................
cioé sempre tutto così, mi capite?
ero e sono esasperata.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> e allora perché mi sento come *se ci fosse qualcosa di non chiaro?*
> io mi conosco, sinché non ho visto chiaro io non mi dò pace.


Forse perché lui non è stato chiaro fino in fondo ? Se hai fatto domande precise e non ha risposto ma eluso non è stato chiaro e credimi non puoi costringere una persona ad esser chiara con te se non vuole proprio non si può quindi evitalo e stop, l'alternativa è continuare a frequentare una persona che a te scatena incertezza, ansia, dubbi... Decidi cosa vuoi, spetta a te non a lui decidere


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> non lo so, io lui non lo capisco.
> domenica mi chiama per vederci a pranzo.
> io non potevo (sono in piscina con mio figlio)
> lunedì quasi non mi risponde ai messaggi.
> ...


E' evidente che tuo figlio è un ostacolo per lui e di conseguenza non vi permette di vivere una relazione serena, se non riuscite a venirvi incontro in questo dubito vi possano essere grandi possibilità di comprendervi


----------



## Horny (17 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E' evidente che tuo figlio è un ostacolo per lui e di conseguenza non vi permette di vivere una relazione serena, se non riuscite a venirvi incontro in questo dubito vi possano essere grandi possibilità di comprendervi


non so se sia un ostacolo o una scusa.
la sostanza, alla fine, credo non cambi.


----------



## Carola (17 Giugno 2014)

Horby scurdatelo

O tu hai fantasticato e nonostante notti abbracciate e parole dolci ecc ci sta che x lui fosse comunque una trombasmicizia
Ad ogni modo non tiene a te abbastanza da gestire un figlio tuo e allora se ne andasse a fanculo scusa 
Ma si può ragionare cosi ?

Io credo tu abbia sbagliato ad intestardirti cosi e continui a farlo rileggendo sezionando cose dette e non
Da fuori so che è più semplice ma è palese che qst uomo non fa x te se non x qualche trombata e coccola del momento tesoro


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> non so se sia un ostacolo o una scusa.
> la sostanza, alla fine, credo non cambi.


Un uomo che ti vuole, ti prende con 10 figli.
Un uomo che non ti vuole interamente, trova che un canarino sia un problema.
Di questo avevamo già parlato.
Per un certo periodo tu hai insistito che ti andava bene una trombamicizia.
Se sei stata confusa con noi lo sarai stata anche con lui.
E lui lo è stato con te.


----------



## disincantata (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Un uomo che ti vuole, ti prende con 10 figli.*
> Un uomo che non ti vuole interamente, trova che un canarino sia un problema.
> Di questo avevamo già parlato.
> Per un certo periodo tu hai insistito che ti andava bene una trombamicizia.
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Horny (18 Giugno 2014)

*no credo non ci siamo capiti*

Volevo ammettesse che: mio figlio era un canarino e lui giocava alla play. (La maglia di messi non la indossava, sono onesta)
Nel frattempo, ieri ha chiamato. Non ho risposto.
Non so, cerco il vostro aiuto ....


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> *Volevo ammettesse che: mio figlio era un canarino *e lui giocava alla play. (La maglia di messi non la indossava, sono onesta)
> Nel frattempo, ieri ha chiamato. Non ho risposto.
> Non so, cerco il vostro aiuto ....


cioe'?


----------



## perplesso (18 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Volevo ammettesse che: mio figlio era un canarino e lui giocava alla play. (La maglia di messi non la indossava, sono onesta)
> Nel frattempo, ieri ha chiamato. Non ho risposto.
> Non so, cerco il vostro aiuto ....


continua a non rispondere


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Volevo ammettesse che: mio figlio era un canarino e lui giocava alla play. (La maglia di messi non la indossava, sono onesta)
> Nel frattempo, ieri ha chiamato. Non ho risposto.
> Non so, cerco il vostro aiuto ....


Non lo so neanch'io.
Per me si può non rispondere se si sono trovate le risposte se si è certe e sicure di sé.
Altrimenti ascoltarlo può farti bene.
Chiudere sapendo che non può funzionare ma ti rispetta è meglio che chiudere tenendosi un dolore inespresso.


----------



## Horny (18 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so neanch'io.
> Per me si può non rispondere se si sono trovate le risposte se si è certe e sicure di sé.
> Altrimenti ascoltarlo può farti bene.
> Chiudere sapendo che non può funzionare ma ti rispetta è meglio che chiudere tenendosi un dolore inespresso.


si e, per come sono fatta io, non è una differenza di poco conto.
voi noi mi conoscete...qualcuno dice meglio non aprirsi...e perché?
mica cerco la vostra approvazione.
cerco me stessa.
dicevo ora in risposta a un messaggio privato: 
io non credo che uno ti prenda a prenscindere solo perché ti ama,
questo no, però....se ti ama evita di farti soffrire così, tanto per.... ad esempio.
d'altra parte, quello che per qualcuno è una cazzata, per un altro 
può essere un affronto...o un limite invalicabile.
il problema vero è che qua nessuno si fa film,
non siamo bambini, anche se ci comportiamo come tali...


----------



## Horny (18 Giugno 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> continua a non rispondere


ho risposto con questo sms:
sono sincera, in questo momento non me la sento di parlare.
apprezzo che tu mi abbia chiamata.


----------



## perplesso (18 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ho risposto con questo sms:
> sono sincera, in questo momento non me la sento di parlare.
> apprezzo che tu mi abbia chiamata.


male.    continui a lasciare uno spiraglio di luce


----------



## Horny (18 Giugno 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Horby scurdatelo
> 
> O tu hai fantasticato e nonostante notti abbracciate e parole dolci ecc ci sta che x lui fosse comunque una trombasmicizia
> Ad ogni modo non tiene a te abbastanza da gestire un figlio tuo e allora se ne andasse a fanculo scusa
> ...


scusami alice,
ma ho qualche difficoltà a interpretare tua risposta.
cmq, io, per carattere, fantastico SOLO IN NEGATIVO.
quindi bo...più probabile abbia fantasticato che 
si scopava qualcuna, francamente.
mai sezionato nulla, anzi,
preso pacchetto completo per anni, e zitta.
sempre per carattere, sono una grande incassatrice.
Si, da fuori è più semplice.
Siamo andati molto oltre le trombate e le coccole.
ancora per carattere, fosse stato quello,
mi sarei stancata in sei mesi max.


----------



## Horny (18 Giugno 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> male. continui a lasciare uno spiraglio di luce


detto solo che non mi va di parlare ora.
luce per cosa?
per una conversazione, al massimo.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> detto solo che non mi va di parlare ora.
> luce per cosa?
> per una conversazione, al massimo.


Quanto subisci il suo fascino ?


----------



## perplesso (18 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> detto solo che non mi va di parlare ora.
> luce per cosa?
> per una conversazione, al massimo.


hai cediuto troppe volte per non essere un rischio anche una semplice chiaccheirata


----------



## Horny (19 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quanto subisci il suo fascino ?


No, ma lui mica mi vuole convincere a rifrequentarci.
credo sia spaventato.


----------



## Horny (19 Giugno 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> hai cediuto troppe volte per non essere un rischio anche una semplice chiaccheirata


Dipende da quello che cerco dalla chiacchierata, credo.
infatti ho rimandato, però credo che la scorsa volta errore mio sia stato allo tarsi senza spiegare.
cosi mi sono esposta ....


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> No, ma lui mica mi vuole convincere a rifrequentarci.
> credo sia spaventato.


Spaventato da cosa!?


----------



## Horny (19 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Spaventato da cosa!?


da quelle che crede essere le mie aspettative, suppongo.
dice che io mi aspettavo che facesse da padre a mio figlio.
a me, per molto tempo, non è mai neppure balenata l'immagine dei 2 assieme...
in qualche occasione ho avuto il sospetto che si mettesse in competizione.
tante cose è difficile spiegarle senza entare nei dettagli.
l'intimità, ad esempio.
inoltre lui non crede che io lo ami.


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> da quelle che crede essere le mie aspettative, suppongo.
> dice che io mi aspettavo che facesse da padre a mio figlio.
> a me, per molto tempo, non è mai neppure balenata l'immagine dei 2 assieme...
> in qualche occasione ho avuto il sospetto che si mettesse in competizione.
> ...


Diciamoci la verità horby... noi donne siamo complicate... ma non dobbiamo seguire uno stereotipo di virilità che allontana anni luce dalla sensibilità. .. un maschio,invece,si aspetta 10 e se riceve9 non ti dirà che si aspettava 10... ti dirà che di te in fondo non gliene fregava..che hai capito male..ecc ecc.. 

a me è successo cn il mio ex...

la mattina "a me ci si sente o non ci si sente non cambia nulla. .. chi ti dice che io vorrei...ecc ecc"

La sera" ah non mi vuoi piu sentire? Tu illudi...tu sei stronza.. tu ecc ecc"  ah e che ha sempre creduto che ero la donna della sua vita.. :rotfl: ah e non te ne fregava eh...


----------



## Horny (19 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Diciamoci la verità horby... noi donne siamo complicate... ma non dobbiamo seguire uno stereotipo di virilità che allontana anni luce dalla sensibilità. .. un maschio,invece,si aspetta 10 e se riceve9 non ti dirà che si aspettava 10... ti dirà che di te in fondo non gliene fregava..che hai capito male..ecc ecc..
> 
> a me è successo cn il mio ex...
> 
> ...


esatto.
questa persona fa così.
poi lo fa tantissimo rispetto a miei impegni con figlio.
poi io ho capito male...seeeee


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> esatto.
> questa persona fa così.
> poi lo fa tantissimo rispetto a miei impegni con figlio.
> poi io ho capito male...seeeee


Appunto purtroppo ho capito l'elemento troppo bene... io sono come te che se immagino immagino in peggio e mai in meglio... pensa dopo la prima volta che si fece gli dissi "guarda per me è solo sesso... non ci prendiamo per il culo tnt tu come me vuoi solo una cosa... " e lui " ma no ma no..."dopo due anni e mezzo quando ci si lasciò disse che ero io ad avergli rotto i... all'inizio! O.O

oppure anche ora... mi ha detto che su internet cercava info di me ecc ecc e io gli dissi prima di chiudere "ho visto k hai un nuovo amico..." e lui" ma tu mi controlli su internet ecc ecc " io???? Ma a me è capitato per caso, TU MI CERCAVI DAVVERO! E lui ovviamente no...    che ho  capito male...

che a lui non cambia ma ora sta male xk ora ho chiuso.. :rotfl: 

io gente cosi non la voglio più perche mi danno a pensare sull'autenticitá dei sentimenti! 
Poi anche questo farti passare per visionaria lo odio! Se io ho pensato una cosa di te è perché TU me lo hai dato a pensare... se pensi ancor peggio che ho capito male e sn matta e visionaria.. benissimo non ci stare!! Veramente sn i peggiori elementi perché vogliono essere tutto e niente..e se sbagliano mai una responsabilità ma sei tu...eh no eh... devono crescere!

ps- maledetto t9 :unhappy:


----------



## Horny (19 Giugno 2014)

comunque il titolo del post come sempre non c'entra.
qua non c'è niente da ridere.
non riesco più a dormire, è grave.

se sono di nuovo al punto di partenza vuol dire che come ho fatto sinora non va bene.
evidentemente credevo solo di essermi allontanata, perché tranquilla e non lo pensavo, ma non era così.
questa volta forse è meglio che chiarisca con lui, non ora ma con calma, che NON VOGLIO FARE SESSO CON LUI (non voglio mi chiami etc.).
....ho appena letto un post di h7 che mi ha fatto venire i brividi....
no perché il signorino mi obiettava che....dato che acconsentivo a vedersi...era implicito che io volessi fare sesso.
non so, forse sarò strana io, ma frequento un sacco di gente senza farci sesso.


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> no perché il signorino mi obiettava che....dato che acconsentivo a vedersi...era implicito che io volessi fare sesso.
> non so, forse sarò strana io, ma frequento un sacco di gente senza farci sesso.


:rotfl: ank io ho questa accusa addosso :rotfl: ovvio uno esce solo per sesso...oppure che esci a fare????? :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: mi dai a pensare che non parliamo drlla stessa persona... :rotfl:


----------



## Horny (19 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Appunto purtroppo ho capito l'elemento troppo bene... io sono come te che se immagino immagino in peggio e mai in meglio... pensa dopo la prima volta che si fece gli dissi "guarda per me è solo sesso... non ci prendiamo per il culo tnt tu come me vuoi solo una cosa... " e lui " ma no ma no..."dopo due anni e mezzo quando ci si lasciò disse che ero io ad avergli rotto i... all'inizio! O.O
> 
> oppure anche ora... mi ha detto che su internet cercava info di me ecc ecc e io gli dissi prima di chiudere "ho visto k hai un nuovo amico..." e lui" ma tu mi controlli su internet ecc ecc " io???? Ma a me è capitato per caso, TU MI CERCAVI DAVVERO! E lui ovviamente no... che ho capito male...
> 
> ...


uhhhh, finalmente qualcuno che capisce il meccanismo, la storia dei film in negativo....
poi è tipico del soggetto non lasciarti mai andare davvero...
lo abbiamo visto
si, anche a me instilla i medesimi dubbi 

pensa che io sono arrivata a dirgli, ascolta: ho dato disponibilità per lavoro con trasferte anche mensili......PER ALLONTANARMI DA TE.
e tieni conto che le trasferte mi pesano, dato che ho figlio.....
sinché io a 500 km in albergo, lui molto più presente del solito!!!!
IDEM per TUTTE LE VACANZE FATTE.


----------



## Horny (19 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl: ank io ho questa accusa addosso :rotfl: ovvio uno esce solo per sesso...oppure che esci a fare????? :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: mi dai a pensare che non parliamo drlla stessa persona... :rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:già....ahhh che sollievo, cominciavo a sentirmi anomala io....saremo noi le uniche due 
poi....vuoi ridere...lui sostiene che io vado in giro a scoparmi il mondo....perché...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:la mia strada è lastricata di tentazioni...:rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> uhhhh, finalmente qualcuno che capisce il meccanismo, la storia dei film in negativo....
> poi è tipico del soggetto non lasciarti mai andare davvero...
> lo abbiamo visto
> si, anche a me instilla i medesimi dubbi
> ...



Si, purtroppo finchè non prendi consapevolezza di TE STESSA e ti rendi fragile ai suoi occhi glielo permetti... ho sofferto di anoressia e bulimia, e so che vuol dire non mangiare se lui si allontana, ma è un meccanismo sbagliato. Deve finire! Rifletti, lui è sbagliato. Perchè loro fanno e poi ti addossano la colpa delle loro azioni. Noi siamo state a sbagliare, noi siamo a farci i film in testa, ed essendo le più "bisognose" loro riescono anche a farci sentire "anormali", ma siamo noi che glielo abbiamo permesso. Invece se rifletti siamo noi che dobbiamo riuscire ad allontanarci, perchè i pazzi sono loro! Non è l'unico che ho conosciuto così, ma davvero ho avuto ragazzi che avrebbero potuto tradirti e poi dire che "eri tu ad aver capito male". Lo vedo troppo immaturo, e comunque "essendo fragili" sono persone pericolose per il nostro benessere! 

Inizia a volerti bene di più, non fidarti, e inizialo a vedere per quello che è "pazzo visionario" che compie azioni delle quali non si assume le responsabilità... io sono incavolata al quadrato, non solo per le promesse e le cose non mantenute, ma perchè quando ovviamente hai fatto valere ciò che era stato detto ti dicono che sei solo visionaria e cc ecc... ma vaf... NO NON PERMETTERGLIELO PER FAVORE!NO


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:già....ahhh che sollievo, cominciavo a sentirmi anomala io....saremo noi le uniche due
> poi....vuoi ridere...lui sostiene che io vado in giro a scoparmi il mondo....perché...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:la mia strada è lastricata di tentazioni...:rotfl:


Lo temono perchè sono loro a farlo! 

Guarda ti faccio ridere anche io... 

Il mio ex:

-Io ti ho lasciata.. da quando ti ho lasciata ho avuto tante ragazze...

- Bene anche io tanti ragazzi! 

-Ah ma allora non ti voglio sentire...

- perchè?

-perchè non potrei tornare con te..

-ma io non ci voglio tornare...

-ah ma neppure io...

-si ma sei tu che l'hai detto..

-no, ma sei tu che l'hai fatto capire...

-in quale parte della frase, prima o dopo che dicevo che ho scopato tanti altri??? :carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e potrei continuare a iosa!


comunque davvero inizia a prendere le distanze da queste personalità! Loro hanno questo potere finchè sono importanti per noi e gli diamo importanza. Appena ti allontani vedrai che tu sei perfettamente normale, e di quanto era piccolo piccolo lui, anche se l'ha fatto con amore.. ma non talmente uomo da non rischiare di perderti! E se vuoi mi puoi contattare in mp per qualsiasi momento no! ma non perdere appetito e sonno per un tipo del genere... so che quelle emozioni le fa provare solo lui, che quel tipo di affetto può darlo solo lui.. ma se lui ti fa ritornare sempre al punto di partenza, e ti fa stare male, ne vale la pena?


----------



## Horny (19 Giugno 2014)

si, lui poi è molto bravo con questa cosa di farmi capire l'esatta quantità di cibo di cui ho bisogno.
ora mi rinfaccia pure questa cosa, che è diventato lui la mia malattia.


----------



## Horny (19 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Lo temono perchè sono loro a farlo!
> 
> Guarda ti faccio ridere anche io...
> 
> ...


e lo so, si, vedo che tu capisci qual è il discorso...


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> si, lui poi è molto bravo con questa cosa di farmi capire l'esatta quantità di cibo di cui ho bisogno.
> ora mi rinfaccia pure questa cosa, che è diventato lui la mia malattia.



tipico... a me sembrano una sorta di crocerossini, opportunisti e bugiardi!

Il problema è che a me piaceva il modo in cui lui mi proteggeva,e si preoccupava... ma dovevo essere io ad occuparmene. Anche perchè poi pensano di poterti "guidare" a loro piacimento... sono approfittatori... all'inizio è dura accettarlo, ci sarà anche del buono... ma non quel buono indirizzato alla cosa più importante: farci stare bene!


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> e lo so, si, vedo che tu capisci qual è il discorso...


solo passandoci si capisce, agli occhi di altri eri tu a pretendere troppo... ma non sanno di questi meccanismi...

Sai penso che loro vogliono stare nel "posto vip" del nostro cuore, ma senza le responsabilità che questo comporta! :singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> comunque il titolo del post come sempre non c'entra.
> qua non c'è niente da ridere.
> non riesco più a dormire, è grave.
> 
> ...



ma dato che lui la pensa così ( e scusa, ma questo io lo chiamo svalutare una persona) non ti sfiora minimamente l'idea di tagliare definitivamente?
di non rispondere a nessuno dei suoi messaggi, telefonate e quant'altro?
più ti leggo e più mi dai l'impressione di essere schiava di questa falsa relazione

ascolta questa scema: taglialo fuori dalla tua vita nettamente e in capo a due settimane non soffrirai nemmeno più perchè ti renderai conto di quanto la tua vita si sarà letteralmente ALLEGGERITA senza di lui


----------



## Horny (20 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma dato che lui la pensa così ( e scusa, ma questo io lo chiamo svalutare una persona) non ti sfiora minimamente l'idea di tagliare definitivamente?
> di non rispondere a nessuno dei suoi messaggi, telefonate e quant'altro?
> più ti leggo e più mi dai l'impressione di essere schiava di questa falsa relazione
> 
> ascolta questa scema: taglialo fuori dalla tua vita nettamente e in capo a due settimane non soffrirai nemmeno più perchè ti renderai conto di quanto la tua vita si sarà letteralmente ALLEGGERITA senza di lui


:mrgreen:Già proprio quello che .....AVEVO GIÀ FATTO....si, altro che non avermi sfiorato l'idea.
comunque si, dovevo evitare di rispondere anche ad una sola telefonata.
in realtà lo avevo fatto perché pensavo...così smette.
si, lo dice pure lui....ma se uno è schiavo e si libera...e tu lo vai pure a cercare....cosa sei?
chiedo......


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> :mrgreen:Già proprio quello che .....AVEVO GIÀ FATTO....si, altro che non avermi sfiorato l'idea.
> comunque si, dovevo evitare di rispondere anche ad una sola telefonata.
> in realtà lo avevo fatto perché pensavo...così smette.
> si, lo dice pure lui....ma se uno è schiavo e si libera...e tu lo vai pure a cercare....cosa sei?
> chiedo......



un narciso che di tanto in tanto vuole testare quanto ascendente ha ancora sul' ex schiavo


----------



## Horny (20 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> solo passandoci si capisce, agli occhi di altri eri tu a pretendere troppo... ma non sanno di questi meccanismi...
> 
> Sai penso che loro vogliono stare nel "posto vip" del nostro cuore, ma senza le responsabilità che questo comporta! :singleeye:


ESATTO
per lui il posto vip e fondamentale.
considerato....che di me non gli frega neppure....:rotfl:
Sara questione di autostima


----------



## Horny (20 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> un narciso che di tanto in tanto vuole testare quanto ascendente ha ancora sul' ex schiavo


Si, ma anche uno stronzo egoista....narcisi potenziali lo siamo tutti
ps
mi stai aiutando....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Si, ma anche uno stronzo egoista....narcisi potenziali lo siamo tutti
> ps
> *mi stai aiutando*....



non può che farmi piacere 

tutti siamo potenziali narcisi ed egoisti in qualche misura (che sale e scende come la marea)

all'inizio della discussione qualcuna ha detto che prima o poi tutte abbiamo incontrato un tipo così e in effetti è vero.
e quando ti è stato detto di spostare l'attenzione su quello che probabilmente stai cercando tu non è per minimizzare l'egoismo e il narcisismo del tipo:
solo che vi siete incontrati e frequentati quando questi suoi aspetti erano ai massimi storici, mentre nel tuo caso ai minimi, probabilmente.
e se una persona non ha un'educazione sentimentale abbastanza consolidata la tentazione (anche inconscia) di giocare con chi in quel momento sta un gradino sotto è fortissima...è una delle droghe più inebrianti sapere di avere potere su un'altra persona 

nel momento in cui ti rendi conto di questo meccanismo e lo interiorizzi, sei già sulla strada della guarigione: non è una strada breve perché l'intimità vissuta è un collante molto forte e a cui vorresti dare fiducia incondizionata

...essendo adulti e genitori, però, non è cosa buona affidarsi solo a quella per costruire una relazione solida


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ESATTO
> per lui il posto vip e fondamentale.
> considerato....che di me non gli frega neppure....:rotfl:
> Sara questione di autostima


Non glielo permettere! Lui fa di tutto per raggiungerlo, ma nulla per mantenerlo! Credimi, c'è gente migliore che manterrà quel posto e ne varrà la pena... tanto che ti sentirai imbarazzata... perché quando si è dato tanto a ricevere non si è abituati! Io le prime volte che sono uscita con il mio ragazzo mi sono sentita in imbarazzo perché ero "parte della coppia" e non schiava di un meccanismo! 

Le cose che vedi come solo vostre iniziale a scomporre... vedrai che non è tutto questo oro! Farà male... perché credere di avere un pilastro della nostra vita...quando invece è solo una inutile pietra fa male. Però rifletti... così stai male in eterno... analizzando starai male un pò e tanto...ma ricominci a vivere! Scriviti tuttr le cose brutte che ti ha fatto e rileggile come se le avesse fatte ad un'altra e segui i tuoi consigli che daresti! Rifletti e non pensare solo a come era quando ti abbraccia... non vale la pena 1 secondo di paradiso per 10 anni di inferno...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma Giambrogio ti dava i cioccolatini quando avevi un certo languorino?


:mrgreen:che impunita che sei:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Horny (20 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non può che farmi piacere
> 
> tutti siamo potenziali narcisi ed egoisti in qualche misura (che sale e scende come la marea)
> 
> ...


tutto esatto:unhappy:
Ora lo schema logico ha un senso, e questo mi fa sentire...meglio


----------



## Horny (20 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non glielo permettere! Lui fa di tutto per raggiungerlo, ma nulla per mantenerlo! Credimi, c'è gente migliore che manterrà quel posto e ne varrà la pena... tanto che ti sentirai imbarazzata... perché quando si è dato tanto a ricevere non si è abituati! Io le prime volte che sono uscita con il mio ragazzo mi sono sentita in imbarazzo perché ero "parte della coppia" e non schiava di un meccanismo!
> 
> *Le cose che vedi come solo vostre iniziale a scomporre*... vedrai che non è tutto questo oro! Farà male... perché credere di avere un pilastro della nostra vita...quando invece è solo una inutile pietra fa male. Però rifletti... così stai male in eterno... analizzando starai male un pò e tanto...ma ricominci a vivere! Scriviti tuttr le cose brutte che ti ha fatto e rileggile come se le avesse fatte ad un'altra e segui *i tuoi consigli che daresti! Rifletti* e non pensare solo a come era quando ti abbraccia... non vale la pena 1 secondo di paradiso per 10 anni di inferno...


già....proprio per questo ho salvato la chat...si, mi capisci bene.
mi sento già un po' meglio.
però ho tanto bisogno di parlarne.
non so perché

.


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non glielo permettere! Lui fa di tutto per raggiungerlo, ma nulla per mantenerlo! Credimi, c'è gente migliore che manterrà quel posto e ne varrà la pena... tanto che ti sentirai imbarazzata... perché quando si è dato tanto a ricevere non si è abituati! Io le prime volte che sono uscita con il mio ragazzo mi sono sentita in imbarazzo perché ero "parte della coppia" e non schiava di un meccanismo!
> 
> *Le cose che vedi come solo vostre iniziale a scomporre... vedrai che non è tutto questo oro! Farà male... perché credere di avere un pilastro della nostra vita...quando invece è solo una inutile pietra fa male. Però rifletti... così stai male in eterno... analizzando starai male un pò e tanto...ma ricominci a vivere!* Scriviti tuttr le cose brutte che ti ha fatto e rileggile come se le avesse fatte ad un'altra e segui i tuoi consigli che daresti! Rifletti e non pensare solo a come era quando ti abbraccia... non vale la pena 1 secondo di paradiso per 10 anni di inferno...


Quoto! C'è tanta merda in giro pronta a riempire i nostri vuoti... merda che apparentemente ci fa star bene qualche momento, ma che giorno dopo giorno ti distrugge corpo e anima.
Non è facile uscire da certe dipendenze, e per me una persona distrutta da una relazione con un anaffettivo ed ancora agganciata emotivamente all'altro è da considerare nella stessa posizione di un dipendente da una qualsiasi droga.
Intanto ho sempre pensato che siano importanti i "piccoli" gesti che dimostrino la volontà di staccare... il primo è ad esempio cambiare numero di cellulare. Ho notato che per evitare di fare un gesto così piccolo, si trovano mille alibi.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quoto! C'è tanta merda in giro pronta a riempire i nostri vuoti... merda che apparentemente ci fa star bene qualche momento, ma che giorno dopo giorno ti distrugge corpo e anima.
> Non è facile uscire da certe dipendenze, e per me una persona distrutta da una relazione con un anaffettivo ed ancora agganciata emotivamente all'altro è da considerare nella stessa posizione di un dipendente da una qualsiasi droga.
> Intanto ho sempre pensato che siano importanti i "piccoli" gesti che dimostrino la volontà di staccare... il primo è ad esempio cambiare numero di cellulare. Ho notato che per evitare di fare un gesto così piccolo, si trovano mille alibi.


Quoto con furore:up:


----------



## Horny (22 Giugno 2014)

*be ma*

stamattina per un attimo sono arrivata a pensare di cambiare numero.
mi pare davvero una enormità, però....oggi gli ho risposto per sbaglio ,
cmq incredibile come ora, scoperto il gioco, tutte le sue azioni mi appaiano
coerenti (colla sua logica perversa ) e persino prevedibili


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> stamattina per un attimo sono arrivata a pensare di cambiare numero.
> mi pare davvero una enormità, però....oggi gli ho risposto per sbaglio ,
> cmq incredibile come ora, scoperto il gioco, tutte le sue azioni mi appaiano
> coerenti (colla sua logica perversa ) e persino prevedibili



Donna buon sangue non mente...


----------



## Horny (22 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna buon sangue non mente...


non ho capito che vuoi dire


----------



## Horny (22 Giugno 2014)

*dice*

 che lui è il mio primo pensiero la mattina
e l'ultimo la sera.
e ne gode!
io non potevo capacitarmi di questo.
a lui non interessavo io,
ma il mio interesse per lui.
me non mi ha mai considerata.
non me lo spiegavo, per me era assurdo.
io colle persone per cui non provo nulla.....
ma le evito proprio.....e mi infastidirebbe
se manifestassero attrazione per me.
ma lui non è normale.
ha cercato di usare la storia mia del cibo perché
vuole passare per la persona affidabile che si preoccupa
della povera pazza :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (23 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> *stamattina per un attimo sono arrivata a pensare di cambiare numero.*
> *mi pare davvero una enormità, però*....oggi gli ho risposto per sbaglio ,
> cmq incredibile come ora, scoperto il gioco, tutte le sue azioni mi appaiano
> coerenti (colla sua logica perversa ) e persino prevedibili


come volevasi dimostrare :smile: continua a leggerlo, allora.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> che lui è il mio primo pensiero la mattina
> e l'ultimo la sera.
> e ne gode!
> io non potevo capacitarmi di questo.
> ...


quando dimostrerai che non ti interessa più smetterà di cercarti


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> non ho capito che vuoi dire


Che neanche tu caverai acqua dai sassi...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> che lui è il mio primo pensiero la mattina
> e l'ultimo la sera.
> e ne gode!
> io non potevo capacitarmi di questo.
> ...


Senti leggi qui e capirai....

[video=youtube;xfti-KQoxXM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfti-KQoxXM[/video]

Cercati in pdf il libretto del Don Giovanni...

E vedi che cosa non promette alle donne...
Il tuo al confronto è acqua fresca...no?


----------



## Horny (23 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> come volevasi dimostrare :smile: continua a leggerlo, allora.


senti, non ho idea di che volessi dimostrare tu,
se ti va, puoi spiegarmelo, leggerò molto volentieri.
io non continuo a far nulla, però.
sono una donna adulta.
non mi servono scuse.
cambiare un numero di telefono è una scusa.
se uno non vuole non risponde (proprio per questo NON ho cancellato numero :mexican.
tranne che per errore.
come accaduto a me ieri.
gara figlio e continue chiamate di mia madre....
ma accade 1 volta ogni 10 anni,
non si cambia n. di telefono per stronzate.
ripeto, non siamo più bambini.
ho un figlio, lui sì un bambino,
un lavoro con annesso numero.....capisci?
non rivoluziono la mia vita per un idiota.
mi aspetto il minimo rispetto: che non chiami, se non ti voglio sentire.
non ho riattaccato per educazione.
ma temo che, dal tuo punto di vista,
qualsiasi argomento suonerebbe come una scusa.

ps
si vede come serve rinchiudere i tossici in comunità.....:mexican:


----------



## Nobody (23 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> senti, non ho idea di che volessi dimostrare tu,
> se ti va, puoi spiegarmelo, leggerò molto volentieri.
> io non continuo a far nulla, però.
> sono una donna adulta.
> ...


Se reputi tutto questo una stronzata allora non lamentartene come fosse la cosa più grande del  mondo. Poi fammi capire, davvero ti aspetti rispetto da chi non ti rispetta da tempo... ? Ok, illuditi. 
Guarda che per essere tossici non serve mica l'eroina eh... basta pure la nutella o uno stronzo da cui non si è capaci di staccare :smile: Le comunità comunque sono un aiuto, ma c'è gente che ne è uscita da sola... la dipendenza fisica dall'eroina la superi in una ventina di giorni. La cosa davvero difficile è liberarsi la testa, proprio come quando non ce la si libera da un coglionazzo.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> senti, non ho idea di che volessi dimostrare tu,
> se ti va, puoi spiegarmelo, leggerò molto volentieri.
> io non continuo a far nulla, però.
> sono una donna adulta.
> ...


Fondamentalmente non capisco perchè ci sia necessità di cambiare un numero di telefono
A me non è mai capitato...

Ma a me telefonano pochissime persone

Le poche che non hanno ancora capito

che tanto non rispondo mai...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Horny (24 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Se reputi tutto questo una stronzata allora non lamentartene come fosse la cosa più grande del  mondo. Poi fammi capire, davvero ti aspetti rispetto da chi non ti rispetta da tempo... ? Ok, illuditi.
> Guarda che per essere tossici non serve mica l'eroina eh... basta pure la nutella o uno stronzo da cui non si è capaci di staccare :smile: Le comunità comunque sono un aiuto, ma c'è gente che ne è uscita da sola... la dipendenza fisica dall'eroina la superi in una ventina di giorni. La cosa davvero difficile è liberarsi la testa, proprio come quando non ce la si libera da un coglionazzo.


Ma dai??!!!? 
Ripeto, io sono una sveglia...
la testa non la libero coi divieti!!!!!
ma poi scusa, ma copiami dove me ne sono
lamentata come la cosa peggiore del mondo?
non è così semplice come la metti tu,
altrimenti i tossici proverrebbero sempre e solo da famiglie disagiate :sonar:


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Ma dai??!!!?
> Ripeto, io sono una sveglia...
> la testa non la libero coi divieti!!!!!
> ma poi scusa, ma copiami dove me ne sono
> ...


A parte che cambiare numero in certi casi può essere d'aiuto e non è comunque un divieto. Poi rileggiti i primi interventi... stavi di merda, in qualche modo in quel momento per te era la cosa peggiore del mondo. 
E cosa c'entrano poi le famiglie disagiate? Semmai disagiate sono le persone che sviluppano una dipendenza, ma disagiate dentro. Le cazzate sociali c'entrano poco o niente. E chi ha mai detto che è semplice? Comunque guarda, ho riletto bene... sei una delle tante che incontra un coglione e continua nel tempo a dargli credito in qualche modo. Il 99% di questi imbecilli potrebbe essere scaricato definitivametne in cinque minuti se davvero ci fosse la volontà di farlo. Capisco che non sia facile farlo perchè ti crea comunque una dipendenza. Ma converrebbe essere almeno consapevoli della cosa.


----------



## Horny (24 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fondamentalmente non capisco perchè ci sia necessità di cambiare un numero di telefono
> A me non è mai capitato...
> 
> Ma a me telefonano pochissime persone
> ...


idem, io rispondo solo a genitori e figli.
altri, al limite li richiamo.
io non l'ho cambiato neppure 
all'epoca dello stalker....
tanto sapeva dove abitavo,
ho preferito affrontarlo una volta per tutte.


----------



## Horny (24 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> A parte che cambiare numero in certi casi può essere d'aiuto e non è comunque un divieto. Poi rileggiti i primi interventi... stavi di merda, in qualche modo in quel momento per te era la cosa peggiore del mondo.
> E cosa c'entrano poi le famiglie disagiate? Semmai disagiate sono le persone che sviluppano una dipendenza, ma disagiate dentro. Le cazzate sociali c'entrano poco o niente. E chi ha mai detto che è semplice? Comunque guarda, ho riletto bene... *sei una delle tante che incontra un coglione e continua nel tempo a dargli credito in qualche modo. Il 99% di questi imbecilli potrebbe essere scaricato definitivametne in cinque minuti* se davvero ci fosse la volontà di farlo. Capisco che non sia facile farlo perchè ti crea comunque una dipendenza. *Ma converrebbe essere almeno consapevoli della cosa*.


appunto.
l'ho detto pure io sin dall'inizio.
quindi mi aspetto di scaricarlo da qui a 5 minuti...
non ci riesco,
perché nulla richiede SOLO 5 minuti...
ma io non aspetto neppure 5 minuti,
.....(leggi....tra 0 e l'infinito ci starebbe l'universo
ma a me non basta)...........
compre pretendevo di fare i 100 farfalla sotto i 40.
così mi demoralizzo al minuto 1,
mi sento un'idiota totale,
tanto sono già fuori tempo massimo,
nella mia ottica, e cedo.
ora alcuni qua questo meccanismo,
avendolo provato sulla pelle,
lo comprendono senza che occorrano tante spiegazioni.
ad altri apparirà senz'altro strano,
ma io ho sempre agito in piena consapevolezza.
e peraltro di mia volontà.
le dipendendenze, scusami, ma non sono un
problema ne di consapevolezza, ne di volontà.
te lo dico per esperienza


----------



## MK (24 Giugno 2014)

Horby intanto mi dispiace che tu stia così male. Però il cambiare numero di telefono non è una cattiva idea. Così come quella di cancellare le chat. E' un atto simbolico che aiuta ad elaborare il 'lutto'. Poi servono gli amici, serve sfogarsi. E serve capire quello che si vuole veramente. Non avete le stesse aspettative. Tu cerchi un compagno. Ed esclusività. Lui non vuole non può dartela. Che sia normale (cosa è normale?) o psicopatico non è la priorità. La priorità sei tu. Comincia a volerti bene. E a non accontentarti delle briciole.


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> appunto.
> l'ho detto pure io sin dall'inizio.
> quindi mi aspetto di scaricarlo da qui a 5 minuti...
> non ci riesco,
> ...


beh per fare quel tempo lì dovevi nascere tonno... anzi delfino :smile: 
infatti le dipendenze non sono un problema di consapevolezza e di volontà, quelle semmai servono per cominciare ad uscirne. Comunque quel meccanismo di cui parli l'ho provato pure io sulla mia pelle tanti anni fa... posso parlare per me, quando prendi davvero consapevolezza e volontà di agire per uscire dal buco nero, risolvi in pochi istanti.


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> già....proprio per questo ho salvato la chat...si, mi capisci bene.
> mi sento già un po' meglio.
> però ho tanto bisogno di parlarne.
> non so perché
> ...


è normale... io dopo 3 anni di parlarne ho capito, però ne ho parlato con chiunque, finchè un giorno ho detto basta! ovvio che c'è rimasto di sasso


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Giugno 2014)

Horby, come va? come procede?


----------



## Horny (26 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Horby, come va? come procede?


ciao cara scared,
sono molto stanca, e ho bisogno di scrivere, di parlare.
devo metabolizzare.
purtroppo io ho due sole amiche, ma come dire....
non hanno molta esperienza.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ciao cara scared,
> sono molto stanca, e ho bisogno di scrivere, di parlare.
> devo metabolizzare.
> purtroppo io ho due sole amiche, ma come dire....
> non hanno molta esperienza.


Sono due suore?


----------



## Horny (26 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> beh per fare quel tempo lì dovevi nascere tonno... anzi delfino :smile:
> infatti le dipendenze non sono un problema di consapevolezza e di volontà, quelle semmai servono per cominciare ad uscirne. Comunque quel meccanismo di cui parli l'ho provato pure io sulla mia pelle tanti anni fa... posso parlare per me, quando prendi davvero consapevolezza e volontà di agire per uscire dal buco nero, risolvi in pochi istanti.


:smile::smile:dici?
mi pare una contraddizione, se è una dipendenza.
io sono molto consapevole.
il mio problema nella vita è sempre stato che,
pur apparendo delfino, dentro mi sento invece tonno. 
così finisce che il mondo mi crede spesso squalo,
o, al limite, girino, come qua sopra .
le mie due amiche, tipo: 'ma l. ma insomma,
ma tu che sei così....blablablabla....razionale... e blablabla
....superiore..., maddai....non capisco....'
eh infatti non lo capiscono, come mi sento.
e fate conto, una mi conosce dalla nascita.


----------



## Arcade Fire (26 Giugno 2014)

Ho provato ad aprire una nuova discussione ma non riesco a visualizzarla
Posto qui




Sono un ragazzo 23 enne giocavo con il comando vocale del mio ipod touch e mi sono ritrovato qui xd
Incuriosito dalla sezione confessuoni mi sono messo a leggere un paio di discussioni almeno una diecina le avrò lette 
In particolare la storia mi sembra di disperso mi ha colpito molto, mi sembra che si chiami cosi non sono sicuro xd
Mi sono iscritto perché leggendo molte storie la sensazione era sempre la stessa 
Come si fa nonostante tutto a ricominciare di nuovo senza farsi condizionare dal passato
E a cominciare a riconoscere nuove persone senza essere cauti e timorosi 
Non sono polemico forse vi invidio xd
Non sono un illuso certamente sopratutto in amore diciamo e potrei tra qualche anni trovarmi in situazioni del genere considerando ormai la nuova generazione è scontato al 99% xd
Ma come si fa costruire qualcosa aprirsi totalmente alla tua lei e poi scoprire tramite cellulari registrazioni pensieri che ti annullano completamente come persona 
Ma veramente questo ci aspetta nel futuro una vita di coppia fatta di compromessi?
Concessioni?
Libertà momentanee condite da pensieri che distruggono il pensiero di quello che avevi costruito e stavi vivendo con lei?


----------



## Horny (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono due suore?


be', no :rotfl:...cioé, dipende.
una si è sposata molto giovane col primo fidanzato, sono assieme da oltre 20 anni.
l'altra ha avuto un tizio dai 16 ai 30 anni (lui uno stronzo), e poi l'attuale marito, che
non ama.
io ho avuto una vita molto diversa, in qesto senso.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Arcade Fire ha detto:


> Ho provato ad aprire una nuova discussione ma non riesco a visualizzarla
> Posto qui
> 
> 
> ...


L'hai già scritto tre volte! Non ci hai ancora detto che cosa hai detto a Siri per finire qui!


----------



## Horny (30 Giugno 2014)

*abbiamo parlato*

sinceramente mi sentivo meglio a pensare.....bo, che non, be' quando parlando con voi si diceva che fosse narcisista e anaffettivo.
a quanto sembra, non lo è.
non lo è.
superficiale, egoista, sì. immaturo.
sempre saputo, dato che non ne sono innamorata.
ma il resto mi sa di no.
insomma, dice che lui *non può/vuole esprimere i suoi sentimenti per me*.

allora, ammetto, per me lui conta, molto, moltissimo.
non tipo come è colle altre persone, e questo pur vedendone i difetti.
M dice lui non mi ama abbastanza.

ma quanto è abbastanza?


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> sinceramente mi sentivo meglio a pensare.....bo, che non, be' quando parlando con voi si diceva che fosse narcisista e anaffettivo.
> a quanto sembra, non lo è.
> non lo è.
> superficiale, egoista, sì. immaturo.
> ...


abbastanza non esiste, o si ama o non si ama.


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> sinceramente mi sentivo meglio a pensare.....bo, che non, be' quando parlando con voi si diceva che fosse narcisista e anaffettivo.
> a quanto sembra, non lo è.
> non lo è.
> superficiale, egoista, sì. immaturo.
> ...


Se non ti ama abbastanza non ti ama...


----------



## Horny (30 Giugno 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> abbastanza non esiste, o si ama o non si ama.


anche io la penso così.

io amavo il mio primo marito, 
nonostante quello che ho fatto alla nostra coppia.

solo che per me è difficile accettarlo.


----------



## Horny (30 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se non ti ama abbastanza non ti ama...


uhmm pure mia mamma non mi amava abbastanza.
quindi non mi amava.
dal mio punto di vista.

credo che questa ottica,
in me connaturata (leggi sopra),
mi abbia rovinato la vita.


----------



## disincantata (30 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> sinceramente mi sentivo meglio a pensare.....bo, che non, be' quando parlando con voi si diceva che fosse narcisista e anaffettivo.
> a quanto sembra, non lo è.
> non lo è.
> superficiale, egoista, sì. immaturo.
> ...


SE TU non ne sei innamorata e' cosi importante sapere quanto e' abbastanza per lui?

Contare moltissimo ma non amare puo' non essere abbadtanza per lui?


----------



## Horny (30 Giugno 2014)

*anche lui*

del resto, pensa di non amarmi abbastanza.
non ha figli. 
abbastanza non esiste.
io neppure mio figlio, lo amo abbastanza.

forse ora io mi aspetto di più.
o cmq lo crede lui.

le aspettative sono un'altra cosa che mi ha rovinata.
ci manca parlarci.


----------



## Horny (30 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> SE TU non ne sei innamorata e' cosi importante sapere quanto e' abbastanza per lui?
> 
> Contare moltissimo ma non amare puo' non essere abbadtanza per lui?


no, scusa, intendevo nel senso che lo amo,
ma non ne sono innamorata.
non lo idealizzo.
non sono certa lui sappia che lo amo.
dicevo sopra che io passo da squalo,
tante volte.
in più forse gli ha fatto comodo sottovalutare il mio coinvolgimento.
ma, dice, lo ha fatto perché coinvolto,
in ogni caso ha sbagliato.


----------



## Horny (30 Giugno 2014)

*sapete come so che stò bene?*

ora non ho mangiato tutto il giorno, non ho fame.
frigo vuoto.
se glielo dicessi....
invece ora mi vesto, elegante,
esco,
e mangio al ristorante.
devo solo scegliere quale


----------



## disincantata (30 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ora non ho mangiato tutto il giorno, non ho fame.
> frigo vuoto.
> se glielo dicessi....
> invece ora mi vesto, elegante,
> ...


Per tuo figlio non e' logico avere il frigor vuoto.


vedi di fare la spesa e fargli sentire che ha una mamma  mamma ed una casa !

Un domani potrebbe darti guai ben piu' grossi tup figlio che il tuo ex amico adesso.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per tuo figlio non e' logico avere il frigor vuoto.
> 
> 
> vedi di fare la spesa e fargli sentire che ha una mamma  mamma ed una casa !
> ...


E sì.


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ora non ho mangiato tutto il giorno, non ho fame.
> frigo vuoto.
> se glielo dicessi....
> invece ora mi vesto, elegante,
> ...


Bravissima!! <3


----------



## MK (30 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> no, scusa, intendevo nel senso che *lo amo,
> ma non ne sono innamorata.
> non lo idealizzo.*
> non sono certa lui sappia che lo amo.
> ...


Lo ami. Non ne sei innamorata. Non lo idealizzi. Quindi potrebbe essere l'uomo giusto al momento giusto. Se volesse esserlo. Non lo è.


----------



## Horny (30 Giugno 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Lo ami. Non ne sei innamorata. Non lo idealizzi. Quindi potrebbe essere l'uomo giusto al momento giusto. *Se volesse* esserlo. *Non lo è*.


si, questo è indubbio.
bisogna guardare avanti.
è molto duro, date le circostanze.
chissà, troveremo entrambi un persona adatta.
era più che altro un essere adattissimi nel quotidiano, con lui.
al netto di mio figlio, lo so
con la certezza che si sarebbe trovato benissimo, 
superato l'impatto.
ma altrettanto sicura che si sarebbe stancato,
alla lunga. e avrebbe cercato qualcuna
per farci un figlio suo.


----------



## Horny (3 Luglio 2014)

*Buonasera,*

dopo la conversazione di domenica sera, abbiamo deciso di vederci questo fine settimana.
Io vorrei utilizzare questo incontro per chiarire, se possibile, se lui provi o meno qualcosa per me.
Da li prenderò una decisione definitiva, se troncare completamente il rapporto, oppure, dopo un periodo di distacco, verificare se sia possibile una amicizia.
Ogni vostro parere è ben accetto, perché sono tutt'ora molto confusa e ho bisogno di sfogarmi.

Vi chiedo, ma come si fa a...cioé secondo voi, ad esempio, perché ne vorrei parlare con lui:
mettiamo che X e Y si frequentino *COME UNA COPPIA*, 
un giorno Y dice a X: vedo che siamo una coppia.......carino....
X risponde: ma io non voglio stare con te perché hai un figlio
il tutto riprende come sopra per mesi
un giorno Y dice a X: ti amo
X risponde: ma io non voglio stare con te perché hai un figlio
il tutto riprende come sopra per mesi
(ma Y non cerca MAI X.....)
..........
Y si allontana senza siegazioni
(ritenendole per già date)
X cerca Y *PARECCHIE VOLTE

*il tutto ripende come sopra.....
ma Y si incazza.....il resto lo sapete

fermo restando che Y è un'idiota.....
*domanda: X è stato corretto?*


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2014)

horby ha detto:


> dopo la conversazione di domenica sera, abbiamo deciso di vederci questo fine settimana.
> Io vorrei utilizzare questo incontro per chiarire, se possibile, se lui provi o meno qualcosa per me.
> Da li prenderò una decisione definitiva, se troncare completamente il rapporto, oppure, dopo un periodo di distacco, verificare se sia possibile una amicizia.
> Ogni vostro parere è ben accetto, perché sono tutt'ora molto confusa e ho bisogno di sfogarmi.
> ...


Si.
Secondo me lui lo é da sempre. 
Ti leggo e mi ricordi la tipa del mio migliore amico.
Cosa ti sfugge di" sto bene con te, mi piace venire a letto con te, ma il fatto che tu abbia un figlio per me é un problema?"
Giusto o sbagliato che sia lui é stato chiaro


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si.
> Secondo me lui lo é da sempre.
> Ti leggo e mi ricordi la tipa del mio migliore amico.
> Cosa ti sfugge di" sto bene con te, mi piace venire a letto con te, ma il fatto che tu abbia un figlio per me é un problema?"
> Giusto o sbagliato che sia lui é stato chiaro



Concordo... Per la maggior parte.
se ti dicono "ti amo" e tu non ami, farlo presente non basta... Dovresti chiudere se l'altro non ce la fa. 
Continuare come niente fosse indica (metti e/o) indifferenza, mancanza di empatia, stupidità, menefreghismo, un pó di paraculisco (ebbè io l'ho detto ora cavoli suoi).

È che tu sei per "ognuno è responsabile di sè", io molto per "ognuno è responsabile per gli altri", anche se ci intersechiamo (rappresentazione insiemistica)


ho sonno e scrivo e ragiono da ubriaca, avverto


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Concordo... Per la maggior parte.
> se ti dicono "ti amo" e tu non ami, farlo presente non basta... Dovresti chiudere se l'altro non ce la fa.
> Continuare come niente fosse indica (metti e/o) indifferenza, mancanza di empatia, stupidità, menefreghismo, un pó di paraculisco (ebbè io l'ho detto ora cavoli suoi).
> 
> ...



Oppure solo infantile.
magari non sapeva che fare, a lui piace stare con lei e mette nel dimenticatoio il ti amo.

mà. Cmq sentirsi completamente a posto solo perchè hai ffatto presente che tu non ami, no... Peró non si puó descrivere come non corretto.

cmq hornby capisco la tentazione di andare e parlare etc. ma direi che l'importante è che la prossima volta, se non c'è reciprocità, devi scappare.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2014)

horby ha detto:


> dopo la conversazione di domenica sera, abbiamo deciso di vederci questo fine settimana.
> Io vorrei utilizzare questo incontro per chiarire, se possibile, se lui provi o meno qualcosa per me.
> Da li prenderò una decisione definitiva, se troncare completamente il rapporto, oppure, dopo un periodo di distacco, verificare se sia possibile una amicizia.
> Ogni vostro parere è ben accetto, perché sono tutt'ora molto confusa e ho bisogno di sfogarmi.
> ...





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Oppure solo infantile.
> magari non sapeva che fare, a lui piace stare con lei e mette nel dimenticatoio il ti amo.
> 
> mà. Cmq sentirsi completamente a posto solo perchè hai ffatto presente che tu non ami, no... Peró non si puó descrivere come non corretto.
> ...


Ma io non so se lui si sente a posto e non mi interessa. E non ho detto che si sta comportando bene o male. Ma quello che vuole l'ha detto chiaramente.
Io al posto di horby penserai se sta bene anche a me. Si? Bene. No? Lo fanculizzo.
Invece lei mi sembra ancora convinta che magari riesce a cambiarlo. E cosí facendo si farà solo male.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non so se lui si sente a posto e non mi interessa. E non ho detto che si sta comportando bene o male. Ma quello che vuole l'ha detto chiaramente.
> Io al posto di horby penserai se sta bene anche a me. Si? Bene. No? Lo fanculizzo.
> Invece lei mi sembra ancora convinta che magari riesce a cambiarlo. E cosí facendo si farà solo male.



Io ho avuto l'impressione che horny preferirebbe che lui fosse stronzo invece che lei si fosse illus?


----------



## Horny (4 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io ho avuto l'impressione che horny preferirebbe che lui fosse stronzo invece che lei si fosse illus?


Non diceva mica non ti amo....ripeto, diceva hai un figlio. Per me ce differenza, molta. 

Se e uno stronzo e piu facile. Io preferisco sia una brava persona


----------



## Horny (4 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si.
> Secondo me lui lo é da sempre.
> Ti leggo e mi ricordi la tipa del mio migliore amico.
> Cosa ti sfugge di" sto bene con te, mi piace venire a letto con te, ma il fatto che tu abbia un figlio per me é un problema?"
> Giusto o sbagliato che sia lui é stato chiaro


Farfalla, cosa ti sfugge del fatto che QUANDO IO AMO. UNA PERSONA, tu non so..., mi importa di sapere se mi vuole bene MA per lui figlio problema, OPPURE se di me non gli frega talmente un cazzo da utilizzare mio figlio come scusa per farsi qualche scopata.
Per il resto, lui ha sempre detto questa cosa del figlio, ma non e il punto in questione. 
Io mi chiedo se abbia senso fare uno sforzo per frequentarlo come amico
Inoltre forse la tipa ha chiesto al tuo amico di conoscere suo figlio, o rispettare esigenze varie. IO MAI, ANZI NON NE PARLO NEPPURE


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Farfalla, cosa ti sfugge del fatto che QUANDO IO AMO. UNA PERSONA, tu non so..., mi importa di sapere se mi vuole bene MA per lui figlio problema, OPPURE se di me non gli frega talmente un cazzo da utilizzare mio figlio come scusa per farsi qualche scopata.
> Per il resto, lui ha sempre detto questa cosa del figlio, ma non e il punto in questione.
> Io mi chiedo se abbia senso fare uno sforzo per frequentarlo come amico
> Inoltre forse la tipa ha chiesto al tuo amico di conoscere suo figlio, o rispettare esigenze varie. IO MAI, ANZI NON NE PARLO NEPPURE


Ma io per come lo leggo descritto da te dubbi sul fatto che ti vuole bene e anche di più non ne avrei. Ovvio che mi baso su quello che scrivi.
Non pensavo che tu avessi dubbi su questo.
La storia del mio amico è l'opposto. É lui ad avere un figlio e a non volere "mischiare" le cose.


----------



## Horny (4 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si.
> Secondo me lui lo é da sempre.
> Ti leggo e mi ricordi la tipa del mio migliore amico.
> Cosa ti sfugge di" sto bene con te, mi piace venire a letto con te, ma il fatto che tu abbia un figlio per me é un problema?"
> Giusto o sbagliato che sia lui é stato chiaro





farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io per come lo leggo descritto da te dubbi sul fatto che ti vuole bene e anche di più non ne avrei. Ovvio che mi baso su quello che scrivi.
> Non pensavo che tu avessi dubbi su questo.
> La storia del mio amico è l'opposto. É lui ad avere un figlio e a non volere "mischiare" le cose.


Davvero? 
Io si, si. 
Io....dice: ok, dimmi esattamente parole che vuoi sentire, e te le scrivo anche se bugia. Io lo martello perche ammetta che non prova sentimenti e che figlio e scusa...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Davvero?
> Io si, si.
> Io....dice: ok, dimmi esattamente parole che vuoi sentire, e te le scrivo anche se bugia. Io lo martello perche ammetta che non prova sentimenti e che figlio e scusa...


scusa Horby, ma io non capisco cosa stracazzo ti cambia.
Nel senso: una volta che lui sa dei tuoi sentimenti, se non vuole o non può ricambiarli ma continua a cercarti per fare del sesso, è uno che scrupoli nei tuoi confronti non se ne fa.
Poi che non si faccia scrupoli perchè ha parlato chiaro e si sente la coscienza a posto, o perchè è un pezzo di cacca, sposta poco.
Lui ti ha detto che non potrete avere un futuro. Punto. Questa è la cosa che devi valutare.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Davvero?
> Io si, si.
> Io....dice: ok, dimmi esattamente parole che vuoi sentire, e te le scrivo anche se bugia. Io lo martello perche ammetta che non prova sentimenti e che figlio e scusa...


Ma cosa ti fa pensare che non prova sentimenti? Io questo non capisco.
Forse é sfuggito a me e me ne scuso.
Io leggo di un uomo che ha paura ad impegnarsi con una donna con un figlio e lo ha detto.
Non mi sembra che ti veda solo per scopare ma vuole tenere sepRata la vostra storia da tuo figlio.
Se é così tu devi capire se vuoi un uomo a queste condizioni o no. 
Ma scusa per quello che leggo non lo trovo stronzo. Egoista di sicuro. Ma stronzo no.
A meno che non ho perso pezzi


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusa Horby, ma io non capisco cosa stracazzo ti cambia.
> Nel senso: una volta che lui sa dei tuoi sentimenti, se non vuole o non può ricambiarli ma continua a cercarti per fare del sesso, è uno che scrupoli nei tuoi confronti non se ne fa.
> Poi che non si faccia scrupoli perchè ha parlato chiaro e si sente la coscienza a posto, o perchè è un pezzo di cacca, sposta poco.
> Lui ti ha detto che non potrete avere un futuro. Punto. Questa è la cosa che devi valutare.


Quoto


----------



## Horny (4 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusa Horby, ma io non capisco cosa stracazzo ti cambia.
> Nel senso: una volta che lui sa dei tuoi sentimenti, se non vuole o non può ricambiarli ma continua a cercarti per fare del sesso, è uno che scrupoli nei tuoi confronti non se ne fa. si certo, quindi uno stronzo anaffettivo ma lui sostiene che non è per questo, bensì per.......,sentimenti.....,.....
> Poi che non si faccia scrupoli perchè ha parlato chiaro e si sente la coscienza a posto di recente è emerso che si sente la coscienza a posto 'perché ha cercato il più possibile di evitare di mostrarmi i suoi sentimenti per me!!!!" parole sue, o perchè è un pezzo di cacca, sposta poco.
> 
> ...


----------



## Horny (4 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma cosa ti fa pensare che non prova sentimenti? Io questo non capisco.


be' non ne parlava mai, ad esempio


----------



## Horny (5 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Concordo... Per la maggior parte.
> se ti dicono "ti amo" e tu non ami, farlo presente non basta... Dovresti chiudere se l'altro non ce la fa.
> Continuare come niente fosse indica (metti e/o) indifferenza, mancanza di empatia, stupidità, menefreghismo, un pó di paraculisco (*ebbè io l'ho detto ora cavoli suoi*).
> 
> ...


Nausicaa tu ragioni benissimo.
Ma mi sottovaluti (primo neretto?)
Quando scrivo che non ne sono innamorata di lui, 
implica che lo conosco molto bene.
Lui è per carattere egoista, paraculo, superficiale e infantile.
(ndr, lui ammette egoismo ma non con me ...maaahhh, e ammette il resto 
tranne la mancanza di empatia...mahhh)
Per me, in generale, è difficile accettare le vie di mezzo.
Fa parte del MIO carattere.
E qui tranquillizzo anche chi si preoccupa per il quotidiano di mio figlio.
Sempre per carattere, io ho bisogno di eccellere, anche come madre.
Anzi, mi sono dovuta frenare...per non commettere gli stessi errori dei miei.
(che poi le miei motivazioni non siano sempre nobili...)
Io, piuttosto che tradire la mia immagine, mi riduco a una larva vivente.
Sul secondo neretto, i lui è come farfalla, io come te, anzi, antepongo gli altri, sempre.


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2014)

In definitiva,quale sarebbe il problema?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Nausicaa tu ragioni benissimo.
> Ma mi sottovaluti (primo neretto?)
> Quando scrivo che non ne sono innamorata di lui,
> implica che lo conosco molto bene.
> ...


Scusa horby tanto per chiarire visto che non ci conosciamo. Nella mia vita gli altri sono sempre venuti prima di me, tranne in un occasione in cui ho pensato a me. 
Non ho mai scritto che il tuo tipo mi piace o lo vorrei come compagno. 
Ho solo detto che con te, per quel che leggo é stato onesto e non mi sento di definirlo stronzo. Poi sta a te capire cosa vuoi dal tuo rapporto con lui.


----------



## Horny (5 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> In definitiva,quale sarebbe il problema?


amo uno, ma lui non vuol stare con me


----------



## MK (6 Luglio 2014)

horby ha detto:


> si, questo è indubbio.
> bisogna guardare avanti.
> è molto duro, date le circostanze.
> chissà, troveremo entrambi un persona adatta.
> ...


Un mio amico davanti alle mie estenuanti riflessioni filosofiche che mi mandano in loop, non fa che ripetermi 'non puoi stare nella testa degli altri'. un po' mi fa incazzare (credo che il suo ruolo nella mia vita sia proprio quello ), un po' però mi fa riflettere. Un uomo che ti vuole a metà non è l'uomo giusto per te.


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Luglio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Un mio amico davanti alle mie estenuanti riflessioni filosofiche che mi mandano in loop, non fa che ripetermi '*non puoi stare nella testa degli altri*'. un po' mi fa incazzare (credo che il suo ruolo nella mia vita sia proprio quello ), un po' però mi fa riflettere. Un uomo che ti vuole a metà non è l'uomo giusto per te.


si, ma spesso a parole dicono che ci sbagliamo, ma poi nei fatti guarda caso ci azzecchiamo con la testa degli altri... perchè?


----------



## MK (6 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> si, ma spesso a parole dicono che ci sbagliamo, ma poi nei fatti guarda caso ci azzecchiamo con la testa degli altri... perchè?


Eehehehe lo so. Siamo troppo avanti :smile:. Però, ironia a parte, se voglio un compagno di vita e sono single con un figlio l'ipotetico compagno di vita si prende me+figlio. Se mette le mani avanti posso decidere di averlo come amichetto, ma senza mettere paletti. Se mi va. Se non mi va tanti saluti e baci. Anzi niente baci che poi magari fraintende .


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Luglio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Eehehehe lo so. Siamo troppo avanti :smile:. Però, ironia a parte, se voglio un compagno di vita e sono single con un figlio l'ipotetico compagno di vita si prende me+figlio. Se mette le mani avanti posso decidere di averlo come amichetto, ma senza mettere paletti. Se mi va. Se non mi va tanti saluti e baci. *Anzi niente baci* che poi magari fraintende .


al massimo pedate... perchè poi ad essere educati fraintendono pure...e sò difficili sò! :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Un mio amico davanti alle mie estenuanti riflessioni filosofiche che mi mandano in loop, non fa che ripetermi 'non puoi stare nella testa degli altri'. un po' mi fa incazzare (credo che il suo ruolo nella mia vita sia proprio quello ), un po' però mi fa riflettere. Un uomo che ti vuole a metà non è l'uomo giusto per te.


La metà dalla vita in giù...?
A tanti basta solo il triangolino delle bernarde eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2014)

horby ha detto:


> amo uno, ma lui non vuol stare con me


allora vedi bene anche tu che le opzioni sono due.


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2014)

horby ha detto:


> amo uno, ma lui non vuol stare con me





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora vedi bene anche tu che le opzioni sono due.


veramente l'opzione è unica.    come direbbe una mia amica,gli fai il miglior pompino della tua vita,ma 3 secondi prima di farlo venire,lo molli lì,ti rivesti e te ne vai.

il Poeta fose lo definirebbe contrappasso,ma non ne sono sicuro


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> veramente l'opzione è unica. come direbbe una mia amica,gli fai il miglior pompino della tua vita,ma 3 secondi prima di farlo venire,lo molli lì,ti rivesti e te ne vai.
> 
> il Poeta fose lo definirebbe contrappasso,ma non ne sono sicuro


nono, le opzioni sono due: o chiude del tutto perchè non riesce ad avere la storia che vorrebbe, o si tiene quella che ha cosciente del fatto che è tutto ciò che può ottenere, che non avrà un futuro(la storia), e che probabilmente le riserverà anche maggior dolore rispetto a quello che le ha riservato finora... ma che se lo sarà voluto esclusivamente lei.
Perchè, questi meccanismi sono un po' simili a quello che fa battere la lingua sempre dove il dente duole: è lei che si ostina a chiedere in merito a quanto le è già stato chiaramente spiegato, ma non perchè non abbia capito: perchè non le è piaciuta la risposta.
Ma purtroppo non tutte le risposte sono quelle che avremmo voluto avere e non cambiano, continuando a rifare la domanda.
Se uno ti dice: io arrivo fino a qui, se ti va bene, non è che quando gli hai chiesto i motivi la dodicesima volta tu abbia cambiato qualcosa rispetto alla prima volta in cui glieli hai chiesti, oltre all'averlo esasperato.
Ecco perchè, secondo me, il contrappasso non si sposa alla situazione: non c'è nulla da contrappassare.
@horby: io te lo dico col cuore in mano, mica per farti star male.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nono, le opzioni sono due: o chiude del tutto perchè non riesce ad avere la storia che vorrebbe, o si tiene quella che ha cosciente del fatto che è tutto ciò che può ottenere, che non avrà un futuro(la storia), e che probabilmente le riserverà anche maggior dolore rispetto a quello che le ha riservato finora... ma che se lo sarà voluto esclusivamente lei.
> Perchè, questi meccanismi sono un po' simili a quello che fa battere la lingua sempre dove il dente duole: è lei che si ostina a chiedere in merito a quanto le è già stato chiaramente spiegato, ma non perchè non abbia capito: perchè non le è piaciuta la risposta.
> Ma purtroppo non tutte le risposte sono quelle che avremmo voluto avere e non cambiano, continuando a rifare la domanda.
> Se uno ti dice: io arrivo fino a qui, se ti va bene, non è che quando gli hai chiesto i motivi la dodicesima volta tu abbia cambiato qualcosa rispetto alla prima volta in cui glieli hai chiesti, oltre all'averlo esasperato.
> ...



Condivido ogni singola parola.:up:


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nono, le opzioni sono due: o chiude del tutto perchè non riesce ad avere la storia che vorrebbe, o si tiene quella che ha cosciente del fatto che è tutto ciò che può ottenere, che non avrà un futuro(la storia), e che probabilmente le riserverà anche maggior dolore rispetto a quello che le ha riservato finora... ma che se lo sarà voluto esclusivamente lei.
> Perchè, questi meccanismi sono un po' simili a quello che fa battere la lingua sempre dove il dente duole: è lei che si ostina a chiedere in merito a quanto le è già stato chiaramente spiegato, ma non perchè non abbia capito: perchè non le è piaciuta la risposta.
> Ma purtroppo non tutte le risposte sono quelle che avremmo voluto avere e non cambiano, continuando a rifare la domanda.
> Se uno ti dice: io arrivo fino a qui, se ti va bene, non è che quando gli hai chiesto i motivi la dodicesima volta tu abbia cambiato qualcosa rispetto alla prima volta in cui glieli hai chiesti, oltre all'averlo esasperato.
> ...


io ipotizzavo uno scenario in cui finalmente si è deciso di decidersi cosa fare.


----------



## Horny (7 Luglio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Un mio amico davanti alle mie estenuanti riflessioni filosofiche che mi mandano in loop, non fa che ripetermi 'non puoi stare nella testa degli altri'. un po' mi fa incazzare (credo che il suo ruolo nella mia vita sia proprio quello ), un po' però mi fa riflettere. *Un uomo che ti vuole a metà non è l'uomo giusto per te*.


be', certo!


----------



## Horny (7 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> io ipotizzavo uno scenario in cui finalmente si è deciso di decidersi cosa fare.


non voglio più frequentarlo.
sto cercando il metodo più idoneo.
grazie del suggerimento, ma conosco i miei limiti....
il modo migliore sarebbe non presentarsi all'appuntamento di domani, poi
se un domani dovesse cercarmi, comportarmi tranquilla e serena come nulla fosse.
ciao, si tutto bene, scusa ho da fare.


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2014)

horby ha detto:


> non voglio più frequentarlo.
> sto cercando il metodo più idoneo.
> grazie del suggerimento, ma conosco i miei limiti....
> il modo migliore sarebbe non presentarsi all'appuntamento di domani, poi
> ...


scommettiamo una birra che non ce la fai a non presentarti domani all'appuntamento?


----------



## Horny (7 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> scommettiamo una birra che non ce la fai a non presentarti domani all'appuntamento?


....quindi è una buona soluzione, vero?


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ....quindi è una buona soluzione, vero?


è una soluzione netta.  per questo ho dei dubbi sul fatto che poi sapresti mantenere la posizione.

buono o cattivo non è rilevante in questo caso.   devi potare un ramo secco,vediamo se ci riesci.


----------



## Horny (29 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> è una soluzione netta.  per questo ho dei dubbi sul fatto che poi sapresti mantenere la posizione.
> 
> buono o cattivo non è rilevante in questo caso.   devi potare un ramo secco,vediamo se ci riesci.


ci sono andata ma ho potato.
mantenere la posizione e' dura.
sinora l'ho fatto.
OGNI giorno da allora provo 
l'impulso di recedere.
e diventa più difficile.


----------



## Horny (29 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nono, le opzioni sono due: o chiude del tutto perchè non riesce ad avere la storia che vorrebbe, o si tiene quella che ha cosciente del fatto che è tutto ciò che può ottenere, che non avrà un futuro(la storia), e che probabilmente le riserverà anche maggior dolore rispetto a quello che le ha riservato finora... ma che se lo sarà voluto esclusivamente lei.
> Perchè, questi meccanismi sono un po' simili a quello che fa battere la lingua sempre dove il dente duole: è lei che si ostina a chiedere in merito a quanto le è già stato chiaramente spiegato, ma non perchè non abbia capito: perchè non le è piaciuta la risposta.
> Ma purtroppo non tutte le risposte sono quelle che avremmo voluto avere e non cambiano, continuando a rifare la domanda.
> Se uno ti dice: io arrivo fino a qui, se ti va bene, non è che quando gli hai chiesto i motivi la dodicesima volta tu abbia cambiato qualcosa rispetto alla prima volta in cui glieli hai chiesti, oltre all'averlo esasperato.
> ...


No, sbagli.
le risposte sono cambiate.
perche' lui ha ammesso che stavamo assieme.
che era quello, che desiderava, e che di conseguenza si comportava,
A CAUSA dei sui sentimenti nei miei confronti.
ma non voleva assumersene la responsabilità emotiva.
Lui 'io arrivo fino a qua' lo ha detto chiaramente solo alla fine.
prima negava esistesse un noi.
anzi, negava me.
questa consapevolezza mi ha dato una certa forza, sinora.
hai invece ragione sul dolore maggiore che avrei avuto,
avessi continuato, o continuassi.
perche' poteva finire in un solo modo, certo,
questa e' la ragione più ovvia.
ma anche perché lui calpesterebbe sua madre,
per tutelarsi dalla sofferenza.

ultima nota, ma come potrei pensare che l'utente di un forum
scriva qualcosa per farmi del male? 
Questo a parte il fatto che, anche alla prima lettura,
avevo trovato il tuo intervento sensato.


----------



## Horny (29 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa horby tanto per chiarire visto che non ci conosciamo. Nella mia vita gli altri sono sempre venuti prima di me, tranne in un occasione in cui ho pensato a me.
> Non ho mai scritto che il tuo tipo mi piace o lo vorrei come compagno.
> Ho solo detto che con te, per quel che leggo é stato onesto e non mi sento di definirlo stronzo. Poi sta a te capire cosa vuoi dal tuo rapporto con lui.


Farfalla, e' stronzo.
per questo con me crede di essere stato onesto.
poi questa e' una parte di lui.
a me piace ciononostante.
Ma sarebbe stato onesto se dall'inizio avesse ammesso i suoi sentimenti.
oppure avesse avuto il coraggio di non frequentarmi,
dato che gli riusciva inevitabilmente di farlo solo come 'compagno'
creando situazioni allucinanti.



perplesso ha detto:


> scommettiamo una birra che non ce la fai a non presentarti domani all'appuntamento?


Quindi ti devo una birra 

:bere:



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io per come lo leggo descritto da te dubbi sul fatto che ti vuole bene e anche di più non ne avrei. Ovvio che mi baso su quello che scrivi.
> Non pensavo che tu avessi dubbi su questo.
> La storia del mio amico è l'opposto. É lui ad avere un figlio e a non volere "mischiare" le cose.


ne avevo, si.
e molti.
io poi sono eccessivamente
Scientifica e pretendo:sonar: Che tutto sia
Coerente e spiegato,
(l'ho preso da mio padre)
altrimenti ansia


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Farfalla, e' stronzo.
> per questo con me crede di essere stato onesto.
> poi questa e' una parte di lui.
> a me piace ciononostante.
> ...


Potrebbe essere anche il pensiero di lui un tuo modo per deviare l'ansia da te stessa e da altre insoddisfazioni?


----------



## Horny (30 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere anche il pensiero di lui un tuo modo per deviare l'ansia da te stessa e da altre insoddisfazioni?


Lui è' stato questo sicuramente.
ma l'ho sempre saputo.
anche lui me lo ha detto.
poi è diventato altro.


----------

